# Comunicato ufficiale di Maldini: "Non condivido l'area tecnica".



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Ottobre 2016)

*Comunicato ufficiale di Maldini: "Non condivido l'area tecnica".*

Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io". 
Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.

Quindi Maldini non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...



Si era ben capito.

Altro che "I giornali buttano fango".


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2016)

up


----------



## Gekyn (11 Ottobre 2016)

Come ho già detto, condivido le ragione sia da una parte che dall'altra.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...



A questo punto forse è meglio così, il Milan ha bisogno prima di tutto di gente umile e competente.

A Maldini auguro una buona carriera da imprenditore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Capisco la scelta ma in questo caso se ami il Milan entri in società e cerchi di importi. Pian piano se ti fai valere la decisioni le potrai prendere. Dovevi pensare anche ai tifosi che soffrono da anni la mancanza di qualcuno che ti tenga quanto loro a questa società.

Mi auguro che un giorno avrai quello che ti spetta e entrerai nel Milan non solo come bandiera ma con il ruolo che desideri.
La mia stima è immutata. 

Grazie per il chiarimento Capitano.


----------



## Aron (11 Ottobre 2016)

Forse la paura di Maldini risiede nel rapporto che c'è tra Fassone e Mirabelli.
Nel dubbio, Fassone potrebbe propendere per Mirabelli. Almeno questo potrebbe ipotizzare Maldini.
Secondo me un timore simile è ingiustificato.

Vediamo comunque se ci saranno sviluppi.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A questo punto forse è meglio così, il Milan ha bisogno prima di tutto di gente umile e competente.
> 
> A Maldini auguro una buona carriera da imprenditore.



Secondo me in questo periodo storico il Milan avrebbe bisogno di un Maldini, ma è altrettanto vero che prima di tutto in società ci debba essere un gruppo di persone che condividano al 100% il progetto e soprattutto che non siano in contrasto.
Quindi credo che sia la decisione più giusto per entrambi.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Ottobre 2016)

Per me, caduta di stile di Paolo


----------



## pisolo22 (11 Ottobre 2016)

L'ho Letto anche io il comunicato su fb e c'è un passaggio che fa capire che anche questa volta c'è stato un tentativo da parte di Galliani per screditarlo agli occhi dei tifosi attraverso i soliti giochetti sporchi con quei suoi 4 amici farabutti della stampa. 
La decisione da parte del capitano si può accettare o criticare ma l'importante resta sempre la chiarezza e la trasparenza con cui fa e dice le cose Chapeau. 
Io spero solo di veder nasce di nuovo un grande Milan e per ora voglio fidarmi di Fassone , Mirabelli ed i Cinesi.
Per Paolo io credo che sia solo un arrivederci se le cose con Mirabelli non dovessero andare per il verso giusto c'è sempre una possibilità di vederlo in futuro in società magari con Leonardo al suo fianco.


----------



## kipstar (11 Ottobre 2016)

mi domando e dico. A livello di appoggio dei "tre" chi è che sarebbe stato e comunque supportato ? chi è che avrebbe sempre e comunque avuto un occhio di riguardo da parte dei tifosi ? Chi è che avrebbe avuto più credito ? 

Io credo che non ci siano dubbi. se questo fosse il problema.

se poi uno viene preso solo come parafulmine .... beh allora....


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si era ben capito.
> 
> Altro che "I giornali buttano fango".



Beh nel dire che voleva il posto di Fassone e chiedeva troppi soldi, hanno buttato fango eccome, specie quando il diretto interessato aveva ribadito che era più un dubbio legato al ruolo.
Detto questo, qui per me sbaglia Paolo, se c'è una disputa tra due colleghi dello stesso livello è normale che decida chi sta sopra, l'intoccabilità e la totale autonomia non devono più esistere dopo gli scempi a cui abbiamo assistito col pelato. 
Dispiace ma non sarà il rifiuto di Maldini a mettere in cattiva luce il progetto cinese.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Ottobre 2016)

Lo aveva già fatto capire, ha fatto bene però a chiarire le motivazioni e il suo punto di vista, arrivederci Paolo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

"Paolo è il supereroe che il Milan merita, ma non quello di cui il Milan ha bisogno adesso" Semicit.

In realtà ne avremmo bisogno eccome. Condivido certi discorsi ma altri no...un po di umiltà in più l'avrei gradita...certo lo amo lo stesso ma alcune cose e questa voglia di comandare mi fanno un po storcere il naso...un po di gavetta ci stava...magari, chi sa, in futuro sarebbe diventato lui AD...PER ME questo giro Paolo ha toppato alla grande...ma capisco le motivazioni sia da una parte che dall'altra (non ne faccio una colpa a nessuno in fin dei conti)


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Ottobre 2016)

Ok, Paolo, chiaro come sempre.
A questo punto spero che la gente eviti di tornare sopra ad un argomento ormai assodato, e speriamo che un domani, una volta partita la nuova struttura societaria con i profili ben definiti, magari ci sia posto anche per lui. 
ADESSO PERO' FACCIAMOCENE UNA RAGIONE. 
L'appello ovviamente è per i fratelli rossoneri, dei giornali non mi curo, tanto in capo a pochi giorni uscirà altra robaccia della serie: "Maldini, il mistero del suo no". Oppure "Tutta la verità e i retroscena sul no di Maldini al Milan", quando in realtà Paolo con questo comunicato ha spiegato tutto. Bravo Paolo, coerente come sempre e grazie per aver evidenziato che dopo le schifezze del doppio AD sarebbe stato inutile affidare lo stesso incarico nuovamente a due persone.


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...



Leggendo il comunicato capisco Maldini ma sto dalla parte di Fassone, che ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare, cioè proporgli il ruolo da DT.


----------



## Kaw (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...


Ho letto il comunicato, e devo dire che forse è meglio che Maldini non arrivi. Non in senso assoluto, ma perchè la sua presenza avrebbe comportato problemi di gestione all'interno della società. Cioè in caso di non allineamento su una determinata operazione, il rischio era quello di creare delle correnti interne in contrasto l'una con l'altra, con conseguente scaricamento di responsabilità nel caso in cui le cose non fossero andate bene. 

Quindi uno tra Mirabelli e Maldini era di troppo, ma allo stesso tempo credo che Maldini sarebbe dovuto entrare in punta di piedi, magari farsi qualche anno di apprendistato, in una posizione subordinata, ma in ogni caso è un suo diritto chiedere quello che voleva e quindi non accettare la proposta.

In definitva è un grosso peccato.

Ora già mi aspetto gli avvoltoi pronti a cavalcare questa notizia per screditare il progetto della nuova proprietà.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ok, Paolo, chiaro come sempre.
> A questo punto spero che la gente eviti di tornare sopra ad un argomento ormai assodato, e speriamo che un domani, una volta partita la nuova struttura societaria con i profili ben definiti, magari ci sia posto anche per lui.
> ADESSO PERO' FACCIAMOCENE UNA RAGIONE.


A me sembra abbia definito i ruoli, ma lui voleva comandare su tutta l'area tecnica....per trovare un compromesso avrebbe potuto fare un passetto verso il progetto.



Albijol ha scritto:


> Leggendo il comunicato capisco Maldini ma sto dalla parte di Fassone, che ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare, cioè proporgli il ruolo da DT.


Quoto, non si poteva fare diversamente. E non si doveva dare a Maldini il ruolo di Mirabelli...confido che farà un ottimo lavoro


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

Come hanno già evidenziato altri, Maldini è anche molto amareggiato per le illazioni della stampa. Meglio che non dica cosa penso e auguro a Galliani e i suoi lacchè o rischio il ban perenne. 

Devo anche dire che, proprio per sbugiardare tutti, io sarei tornato al Milan anche gratis.


----------



## ps18ps (11 Ottobre 2016)

Come detto da altri utenti capisco Maldini, ma sto con Fassone. Purtroppo Maldini voleva tutta l'area tecnica mentre l'idea di Fassone e dei cinesi, con cui concordo, era di creare un'area tecnica, ma che risponde sempre al AD e DG, quindi la risposta data da Fassone a Maldini è corretta. Peccato pensavo che il ruolo proposto era quello ideale per Maldini anche per farlo crescere in futuro.


----------



## ps18ps (11 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Come hanno già evidenziato altri, Maldini è anche molto amareggiato per le illazioni della stampa. Meglio che non dica cosa penso e auguro a Galliani e i suoi lacchè o rischio il ban perenne.
> 
> Devo anche dire che, proprio per sbugiardare tutti, io sarei tornato al Milan anche gratis.



hai ragione, e ben ha fatto Maldini a fare un comunicato dove ribadisce quello detto alla gazzetta e spiega i motivi del suo no in modo che nessuno possa creare illazioni


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2016)

Esce voce di Galliani nel CDA cinese e Maldini da il suo NO definitivo all'ingresso in società (Maldini che disse che sarebbe entrato solo se ci fosse stato un progretto serio..)

Aiuto.


----------



## Black (11 Ottobre 2016)

mi dispiace molto, ma si era capito che sarebbe andata così! capisco le sue motivazioni, ma capisco anche quelle di Fassone.

Non sono d'accordo comunque con Paolo con questa cosa del "decido io". E' normale che sei non sei al comando della società non puoi decidere qualsiasi cosa. Senza esperienza dirigenziale non poteva pretendere di decidere tutto.


----------



## Theochedeo (11 Ottobre 2016)

Onore a Maldini e male fassone.

In ogni caso la Calzetta dello Sporc riassume il comunicato di Paolo sulla propria Homepage con "NO GARANZIE DI VITTORIE".

Stiamo scherzando? CHE SCHIFO. Solo schifo.


----------



## Zani (11 Ottobre 2016)

EH vabeh, mi sarebbe piaciuto molto ma se non vuole. Fassone comunque ha fatto tutto in modo corretto a mio avviso.
Amici come prima


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Avrà le sue ragioni. Ma è ora che anche i tifosi smettano di aspettarlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Mi dispiace molto per Maldini, ma mi sembra che in questa situazione non ci siano colpevoli da ricercare..ci sono in campo visioni diverse, ognuno ha diritto di avere il suo punto di vista e io non so dire quale sia la soluzione migliore..spiace davvero che Maldini non sarà del nuovo Milan, mi piange il cuore perché ci ho sperato..Come sempre in ogni caso lui si è confermato uomo vero e ci ha messo la faccia spiegando le sue motivazioni senza scuse e senza dare responsabilità ad altri, un signore.

Ciao Paolo, vorrà dire che la storia tra te ed il Milan dovrà fermarsi a quei meravigliosi anni che ci hai regalato sul campo e a tutti i trofei vinti insieme


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...



Maldini afferma di non ambire al ruolo di AD, ma di voler decidere autonomamente l'area tecnica. Tuttavia il problema sarebbe rimasto, perché la decisione finale sarebbe spettata sempre a Fassone. Sia nel caso in cui nell'area tecnica ci fosse stato solo Maldini, sia che ci fossero stati lui e Mirabelli. Quindi cosa cambia?

Probabilmente Paolo non ha avuto il coraggio di rivelare le sue reali ambizioni. Ma ormai è un capitolo chiuso: il Milan ha bisogno di risorgere attraverso un lavoro di squadra dirigenziale, e al vertice di questa squadra, piaccia o no, i cinesi ci hanno messo Fassone. Speriamo che quest’ultimo, oltre a Mirabelli, scelga i migliori collaboratori.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Onore a Maldini e male fassone.
> 
> In ogni caso la Calzetta dello Sporc riassume il comunicato di Paolo sulla propria Homepage con "NO GARANZIE DI VITTORIE".
> 
> Stiamo scherzando? CHE SCHIFO. Solo schifo.



La Gazzetta fa schifo ma è un concetto espresso dallo stesso Paolo su FB, quando dice che il Milan vincente di un tempo aveva ruoli ben definiti e un'organizzazione che era garanzia di vittorie. 

Io penso che si possa tornare grandi anche con più persone che ricoprono ruoli simili, sarebbe una sorta di brainstorming, l'importante è che ci sia qualcuno sopra ad avere l'ultima parola, non come nel caso del doppio AD Barbara/Galliani.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Esce voce di Galliani nel CDA cinese e Maldini da il suo NO definitivo all'ingresso in società (Maldini che disse che sarebbe entrato solo se ci fosse stato un progretto serio..)
> 
> Aiuto.



In realtà tornava se i ruoli erano ben definiti e ovviamente il suo compito gli andava a genio...ma vabbè


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Onore a Maldini e male fassone.


Perchè?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2016)

Sono molto amareggiato, ci speravo.
La mia posizione comunque è chiara, e l'ho già ripetuta più volte: non dò la colpa a nessuna delle due parti.

Riporto un pezzo del comunicato ufficiale a mio avviso abbastanza inquietante, in quella che reputo la parte più sporca della vicenda. (faccio il copia e incolla ma proviene da un comunicato ufficiale divulgato alla stampa, se non sono in linea con il regolamento chiedo scusa in anticipo.)



> Vorrei chiarire alcuni concetti ai tifosi milanisti e a parte della stampa, che ha raccolto e raccontato delle notizie che spostano la sostanza della questione sull’aspetto economico, dimenticando l’importanza che io e la mia famiglia abbiamo dato al senso di appartenenza al Milan: la retribuzione è sempre stata una conseguenza dell’accordo, mai la causa. *Queste notizie, tra l’altro, sono state suggerite da fonti “anonime” attraverso canali e persone che conosco da 30 anni, che mirano a screditare la mia persona per giustificare il mancato accordo. Non sono stato certo io a rompere il nostro patto di riservatezza.*


----------



## Theochedeo (11 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta fa schifo ma è un concetto espresso dallo stesso Paolo su FB, quando dice che il Milan vincente di un tempo aveva ruoli ben definiti e un'organizzazione che era garanzia di vittorie.
> 
> Io penso che si possa tornare grandi anche con più persone che ricoprono ruoli simili, sarebbe una sorta di brainstorming, l'importante è che ci sia qualcuno sopra ad avere l'ultima parola, non come nel caso del doppio AD Barba/Galliani.



Il fatto è che scrivendo così sembra che lui non abbia accettato perché i nuovi proprietari sono dei poveracci e non garantiscono i soldi per vincere. Non è quello che ha scritto Paolo.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Spiace molto. Messe come appaiono le cose, non me la sento di prendermela con nessuno, anche se, da un lato mi sfiora il pensiero che Maldini avrebbe comunque potuto provare, dall'altro il timore che il progetto cinese non lo abbia in realtà convinto a pieno...


----------



## Miracle1980 (11 Ottobre 2016)

A questo punto perchè dovremmo ''preferire'' mirabelli a Paolo Maldini? Forse perchè mirabelli è l'amico di Fassone?
Sono molto dispiaciuto e mi auguravo di rivedere Paolo al Milan...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Peccato.

Comunque rispetto la scelta, e lo capisco. Ha anche ragione.


----------



## Theochedeo (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Perchè?



Niente di complottista. Semplicemente la penso come Maldini sulla divisione dei ruoli. E io avrei affidato volentieri a Paolo l'ultima parola.


----------



## galianivatene (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Maldini afferma di non ambire al ruolo di AD, ma di voler decidere autonomamente l'area tecnica. Tuttavia il problema sarebbe rimasto, perché la decisione finale sarebbe spettata sempre a Fassone. Sia nel caso in cui nell'area tecnica ci fosse stato solo Maldini, sia che ci fossero stati lui e Mirabelli. Quindi cosa cambia?



Esatto...da un lato critica, giustamente, il pastrocchio del doppio AD, dall'altra reclama pero' una autonomia totale sull'area tecnica che sa molto di...AD...della parte sportiva. Un ruolo alla Galliani, insomma (o quasi).

Io sto con Fassone, sebbene rispetti la decisione di Paolo.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Ho letto il comunicato integrale...

Bhe dai, ha ragione e torto allo stesso tempo.

Ha ragione quando dice che, se deve metterci la faccia (perchè questo gli veniva chiesto), non poteva accettare che le decisioni sui cui lui avrebbe dovuto metterci la faccia, sarebbero state prese da altre persone.

Ha torto quando, non avendo ad oggi alcuna esperienza nel settore, pretendesse di prendere decisioni.

E' chiaro che la richiesta di "potere decisionale" è figlia della offerta che ha ricevuto. Diciamo che gli è stata fatta un'offerta che difficilmente avrebbe accettato, diciamo che conoscendo Maldini, lui non avrebbe mai accettato un incarico simile, ma è anche vero che cosa si voleva offrire a Maldini?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Niente di complottista. Semplicemente la penso come Maldini sulla divisione dei ruoli. E io avrei affidato volentieri a Paolo l'ultima parola.



Ah ok...io invece non dando la colpa a nessuno sono comunque più "dalla parte" di Fassone...un passo in qua Maldini poteva farlo, facendo la sua "gavetta"...poi l'amministratore delegato decide...mi pare ovvio che a domanda di Paolo, Fassone risponda "decido io"...è il suo mestiere...ma questo non vuol dire che il pensiero e la parola di Paolo sarebbe valsa zero...mi sono sembrate parole un po da viziato...ma vabbe...lo adoro comunque


----------



## robs91 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> *A questo punto perchè dovremmo ''preferire'' mirabelli a Paolo Maldini? Forse perchè mirabelli è l'amico di Fassone?*
> Sono molto dispiaciuto e mi auguravo di rivedere Paolo al Milan...



Eh chi lo sa....sono molto dubbioso su questa scelta ma giudicheremo dai fatti ovviamente.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Preoccupante la parte in cui dice che per una società vincente ci vogliono sinergie e INVESTIMENTI IMPORTANTI. Riferimentio che ripete quando dice che voleva sentirsi dire da Han Li obiettivi e INVESTIMENTI. Ero ottimista su tutta la vicenda cessione, queste frasi purtroppo mi mettono paura e incertezza.

Detto questo la vicenda Maldini poteva essere gestita meglio a mio giudizio...


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che scrivendo così sembra che lui non abbia accettato perché i nuovi proprietari sono dei poveracci e non garantiscono i soldi per vincere. Non è quello che ha scritto Paolo.



Si in effetti su questo hai ragione, significa evidenziare solo le parole negative, come del resto fanno sempre. 

Infatti c'è già gente che invoca il fallimento della vendita e il ritorno del nano, altri che sono sicuri che i cinesi non spenderanno e Paolo ha rifiutato perché non c'è garanzia di tornare grandi, gobbi e interisti che si fanno una risata per lo stesso motivo ecc..ecc..


----------



## naliM77 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Per intenderci il rifiuto di Maldini è figlio dell'ingombro e importanza che la figura di Maldini ha all'interno della storia Milansista


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...



Spero Fassone prosegua su questa linea e chiami un'altra figura nell'area tecnica. Un confronto alla base può essere decisivo, tanto la decisione finale spetta sempre a lui.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Eh chi lo sa....sono molto dubbioso su questa scelta ma giudicheremo dai fatti ovviamente.



Per come la vedo io Mirabelli ha dimostrato di "saperci vedere" in ambito giocatori, di lavorare in maniera scrupolosa e seria e di avere appunto occhio...Maldini non posso sapere che queste cose le sappia fare altrettanto bene (apparte il lavoro serio che do per scontato)..pur restando nel mio cuore...detto questo sono contento di Mirabelli e spero faccia un bel lavoro, Maldini ha rinunciato a una grossissima opportunità...lo stimo ma affari suoi, non falliremo di certo per questo. Amen


----------



## Schism75 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Era stato chiaro sin dall'inizio. Evidentemente ha avuto un altro chiarimento con Fassone e la risposta è stata non quella che lui desiderava, ossia pieni poteri sull'area tecnica. Anche perchè altrimenti se qualcuno dovesse tirare la giacchetta a Fassone, bypassando eventuali decisioni del DT, magari ricevendo anche la presa di posizione a suo favore di quest'ultimo, beh sarebbe stato del tutto delegittimato. Checchè ne possiate dire, un management chiaro definisce i ruoli e gli ambiti. Non devono esserci zone di sovrapposizione, dove vige Il "decido io" in caso di discussioni in questa zona. Sono l'incipit di futuri problemi.

Ha fatto bene Maldini. Avrei fatto anche io così nella sua posizione.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Preoccupante la parte in cui dice che per una società vincente ci vogliono sinergie e INVESTIMENTI IMPORTANTI. Riferimentio che ripete quando dice che voleva sentirsi dire da Han Li obiettivi e INVESTIMENTI. Ero ottimista su tutta la vicenda cessione, queste frasi purtroppo mi mettono paura e incertezza.
> 
> Detto questo la vicenda Maldini poteva essere gestita meglio a mio giudizio...



In realtà non ha mai scritto niente di simile, il comunicato dice che contrariamente a quanto scrivono i giornali, lui non voleva scavalcare Fassone ma solo parlare di progetto e investimenti con Han Li. 
Presumibilmente ciò non è mai avvenuto, perché Paolo scrive che si sono parlati solo per pochi minuti, ma in ogni caso non è mai stata data una quantificazione degli investimenti, anzi Paolo era proprio interessato a chiederglielo.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> In realtà non ha mai scritto niente di simile, il comunicato dice che contrariamente a quanto scrivono i giornali, lui non voleva scavalcare Fassone ma solo parlare di progetto e investimenti con Han Li.
> Presumibilmente ciò non è mai avvenuto, perché Paolo scrive che si sono parlati solo per pochi minuti, ma in ogni caso non è mai stata data una quantificazione degli investimenti, anzi Paolo era proprio interessato a chiederglielo.



Ma scusa hai letto il comunicato su facebook?

Dice che lui ha fatto parte di squadre che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che per arrivare a quei risultati ci deve essere una grandissima sinergia tra tutte le componenti societarie, INVESTIMENTI IMPORTANTI e ruoli ben definiti.

Poi ripete il termine investimenti quando parla di Han Li, che avrebbe voluto discutere con lui sugli obiettivi e investimenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...


La proposta fatta a Paolo era giusta e allettante. Sinceramente non capisco cosa lui avesse in mente. È chiaro che il ruolo di DT sia subordinato a quello dell'AD. Poi non vedo perché non si potesse creare una sinergia tra le 3 figure, aldilà della gerarchia normale.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa hai letto il comunicato su facebook?
> 
> Dice che lui ha fatto parte di squadre che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che per arrivare a quei risultati ci deve essere una grandissima sinergia tra tutte le componenti societarie, INVESTIMENTI IMPORTANTI e ruoli ben definiti.
> 
> Poi ripete il termine investimenti quando parla di Han Li, che avrebbe voluto discutere con lui sugli obiettivi e investimenti.


Ma se ha parlato pochi minuti con Han Li, non credo certo sappia quali siano i progetti dei cinesi.


----------



## robs91 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono molto amareggiato, ci speravo.
> La mia posizione comunque è chiara, e l'ho già ripetuta più volte: non dò la colpa a nessuna delle due parti.
> 
> Riporto un pezzo del comunicato ufficiale a mio avviso abbastanza inquietante, in quella che reputo la parte più sporca della vicenda. (faccio il copia e incolla ma proviene da un comunicato ufficiale divulgato alla stampa, se non sono in linea con il regolamento chiedo scusa in anticipo.)



Io non vorrei si riferisse a Fassone o Mirabelli per quanto riguarda le fonti anonime,perchè alla fine aggiunge di non essere stato lui a rompere il patto di riservatezza....


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Ottobre 2016)

Spiace per Maldini, ma se non è convinto è giusto così.

Fassone ha fatto bene a confermare il suo progetto, Maldini o meno.
Sono certo che Mirabelli farà un ottimo lavoro.

Comunque, la mia stima nei confronti del capitano resta immutata: grande persona, grande comunicato con cui smentisce tutti i dubbi e si assume la responsabilità del no.
Un uomo con la schiena dritta come non ne fanno più.


----------



## ps18ps (11 Ottobre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La proposta fatta a Paolo era giusta e allettante. Sinceramente non capisco cosa lui avesse in mente. È chiaro che il ruolo di DT sia subordinato a quello dell'AD. Poi non vedo perché non si potesse creare una sinergia tra le 3 figure, aldilà della gerarchia normale.



secondo me lui pensa che fassone e mirabelli lo isolino, visto che il secondo è stato scelto dal primo e hanno già lavorato insieme, e se le cose non vanno bene usano lui come parafulmine.


----------



## Theochedeo (11 Ottobre 2016)

Ah OVVIAMENTE tutte le testate giornalistiche glissano sulla parte dove accusa palesemente Galliani. Giusto così dato che sono corresponsabili.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Ottobre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Per intenderci il rifiuto di Maldini è figlio dell'ingombro e importanza che la figura di Maldini ha all'interno della storia Milansista



Concordo.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma se ha parlato pochi minuti con Han Li, non credo certo sappia quali siano i progetti dei cinesi.



Infatti credo abbia voluto farseli elencare... Però perchè citare il discorso degli investimenti? bastava dire che vi erano sovrapposizioni di ruolo ecc.. Boh poi magari avete ragione voi, però quella parte del comunicato mi ha fatto preoccupare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa hai letto il comunicato su facebook?
> 
> Dice che lui ha fatto parte di squadre che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che per arrivare a quei risultati ci deve essere una grandissima sinergia tra tutte le componenti societarie, INVESTIMENTI IMPORTANTI e ruoli ben definiti.
> 
> Poi ripete il termine investimenti quando parla di Han Li, che avrebbe voluto discutere con lui sugli obiettivi e investimenti.



Quindi? Dove ha detto che non si investe?? Dai dai poche scuse...voleva comandare, fine.


----------



## Casnop (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...


Ragionamento tortuoso, quello di Maldini. Nei club di calcio normali, non quelli dominati da un plenipotenziario alla Galliani, l'amministratore delegato di una società per azioni presiede ad almeno tre strutture verticali dell'amministrazione: quella finanziaria, quella commerciale, e quella sportiva, alla cui direzione sono preposti rispettivamente un direttore finanziario, uno commerciale ed uno tecnico. Le deliberazioni dei tre uffici vengono condivise con l'amministratore delegato, che riporta la volontà della proprietà e dinanzi a questa risponde esclusivamente dell'operato delle varie direzioni. Ciò in linea generale per i club a proprietà dominante, a maggior ragione in quella plurisoggettiva, quando non addirittura parcellizzata o diffusa, come si annuncia quella futura del Milan, ove non vi sarà (non dovrebbe esservi) un socio dominante rispetto ad un altro, che coarti l'operato dell'AD da lui nominato. In club con questa struttura, la volontà sociale si fonda sulla condivisione di un piano industriale e sull'affidamento di questo all'AD come lead manager, con precise responsabilità e discrezionalità, la cui volontà è prevalente su quella di ogni altro organo sociale. Tale è (sarà) Fassone nel Milan, per precisa volontà dei nuovi soci. Come possa collimare con questo profilo quello, vagheggiato da Maldini, di un direttore tecnico che gestisce in piena autonomia il budget di mercato, senza rispondere del suo operato all'AD, rimane un fatto difficile da interpretare. Pensavamo che la battaglia di Paolo fosse quella di guadagnare alla sua importante funzione di direttore tecnico spazi di manovra e di discrezionalità quanto a scelte strategiche, politiche di mercato, budget gestibile, non quella di ipotizzare una rivoluzione copernicana di modelli di amministrazione del club che non potrebbero essere diversi da quelli che sono. Delusione e dispiacere, dunque, per quella che poteva essere la grande occasione di rentree di Maldini nel grande calcio. Ma per costui si conferma un destino di signorile distacco dalla trita quotidianità di un mondo che gli ha donato felicità e ricchezza, ma a cui ha sempre riservato un estetico ed aristocratico sentimento di rifiuto. Rispetto, ma si deve andare avanti senza di lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Io non vorrei si riferisse a Fassone o Mirabelli per quanto riguarda le fonti anonime,perchè alla fine aggiunge di non essere stato lui a rompere il patto di riservatezza....



Potrebbe anche riferirsi a giornalisti, imbeccati da qulla faosa "fonte anonima", che lui dice di conoscere da 30anni e sperava non divulgassero queste notizie false. Così come avevano fatto uscire prima le notizie della trattativa, e questo forse intende con la rottura del patto di riservatezza.
Facendo nomi espliciti, Pellegatti, Di Marzio & co, la cui fonte è ben conosciuta.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa hai letto il comunicato su facebook?
> 
> Dice che lui ha fatto parte di squadre che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che per arrivare a quei risultati ci deve essere una grandissima sinergia tra tutte le componenti societarie, INVESTIMENTI IMPORTANTI e ruoli ben definiti.
> 
> Poi ripete il termine investimenti quando parla di Han Li, che avrebbe voluto discutere con lui sugli obiettivi e investimenti.



Riporto testualmente "Io ho fatto parte di Squadre che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e so che per arrivare a quei risultati ci deve essere una grandissima sinergia tra tutte le componenti societarie, investimenti importanti e ruoli ben definiti."

Su questo punto effettivamente può venire il dubbio che Maldini parli di investimenti perchè sa qualcosa che noi non sappiamo (anche se a naso dico che per me stava semplicemente elencando quelle che erano le caratteristiche del vecchio Milan di cui c'era bisogno nella nuova società), se non fosse che il punto successivo fuga i dubbi e spiega che di queste cose non hanno parlato.

Scrive infatti "ho espresso la volontà di sentire dal Sig. David Han Li, Direttore Esecutivo della Sino Europe Sports, che ho incontrato solo per pochi minuti, cosa si aspettassero da me; avrei voluto ascoltare dalla sua voce quali obiettivi si fossero prefissati e quali investimenti avessero intenzione di fare."

Il fatto che avrebbe voluto ascoltare i progetti di Han Li e che l'incontro che hanno avuto è stato così breve, indica fuori da ogni dubbio che dei soldi che metteranno Paolo non ne sa niente.


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2016)

Si capisce, è palese, che non lui non crede minimamente a questo progetto.

Preghiamo si sbagli.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ragionamento tortuoso, quello di Maldini. Nei club di calcio normali, non quelli dominati da un plenipotenziario alla Galliani, l'amministratore delegato di una società per azioni presiede ad almeno tre strutture verticali dell'amministrazione: quella finanziaria, quella commerciale, e quella sportiva, alla cui direzione sono preposti rispettivamente un direttore finanziario, uno commerciale ed uno tecnico. Le deliberazioni dei tre uffici vengono condivise con l'amministratore delegato, che riporta la volontà della proprietà e dinanzi a questa risponde esclusivamente dell'operato delle varie direzioni. Ciò in linea generale per i club a proprietà dominante, a maggior ragione in quella plurisoggettiva, quando non addirittura parcellizzata o diffusa, come si annuncia quella futura del Milan, ove non vi sarà (non dovrebbe esservi) un socio dominante rispetto ad un altro, che coarti l'operato dell'AD da lui nominato. In club con questa struttura, la volontà sociale si fonda sulla condivisione di un piano industriale e sull'affidamento di questo all'AD come lead manager, con precise responsabilità e discrezionalità, la cui volontà è prevalente su quella di ogni altro organo sociale. Tale è (sarà) Fassone nel Milan, per precisa volontà dei nuovi soci. Come possa collimare con questo profilo quello, vagheggiato da Maldini, di un direttore tecnico che gestisce in piena autonomia il budget di mercato, senza rispondere del suo operato all'AD, rimane un fatto difficile da interpretare. Pensavamo che la battaglia di Paolo fosse quella di guadagnare alla sua importante funzione di direttore tecnico spazi di manovra e di discrezionalità quanto a scelte strategiche, politiche di mercato, budget gestibile, non quella di ipotizzare una rivoluzione copernicana di modelli di amministrazione del club che non potrebbero essere diversi da quelli che sono. Delusione e dispiacere, dunque, per quella che poteva essere la grande occasione di rentree di Maldini nel grande calcio. Ma per costui si conferma un destino di signorile distacco dalla trita quotidianità di un mondo che gli ha donato felicità e ricchezza, ma a cui ha sempre riservato un estetico ed aristocratico sentimento di rifiuto. Rispetto, ma si deve andare avanti senza di lui.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si capisce, è palese, che non lui non crede minimamente a questo progetto.
> 
> Preghiamo si sbagli.



è palese che voleva comandare


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli,* il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io". *
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...



Ma è ovvio, cosa si aspettava?
Non riesco a capire cosa non lo abbia convinto, se il ruolo prospettatogli o il progetto della nuova proprietà. Ma propenderei per la prima ipotesi. Rispetto ogni opinione, ma secondo me Fassone ha ragione, ci mancava di avere nuovamente una struttura a due teste


----------



## Serginho (11 Ottobre 2016)

Totalmente dalla parte di Fassone. Meglio che non sia venuto con questa testa, non ha alcuna esperienza e pretende di avere l'ultima parola


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si capisce, è palese, che non lui non crede minimamente a questo progetto.
> 
> Preghiamo si sbagli.



Si capisce da dove scusa? Secondo me semplicemente lui ha una visione diversa di come deve essere la struttura dirigenziale, e non ha sentito la totale fiducia non avendo potuto parlare con Han Li..

Credo stiamo facendo troppo allarmismo, Paolo lo conosciamo è uno che non ha sfumature, in questo caso gli è stato prospettato un ruolo in cui avrebbe dovuto mediare costantemente e non è nella sua natura..legittimamente se ne è chiamato fuori..ciò non vuol dire che il progetto alla base sia scadente


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (11 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ragionamento tortuoso, quello di Maldini. Nei club di calcio normali, non quelli dominati da un plenipotenziario alla Galliani, l'amministratore delegato di una società per azioni presiede ad almeno tre strutture verticali dell'amministrazione: quella finanziaria, quella commerciale, e quella sportiva, alla cui direzione sono preposti rispettivamente un direttore finanziario, uno commerciale ed uno tecnico. Le deliberazioni dei tre uffici vengono condivise con l'amministratore delegato, che riporta la volontà della proprietà e dinanzi a questa risponde esclusivamente dell'operato delle varie direzioni. Ciò in linea generale per i club a proprietà dominante, a maggior ragione in quella plurisoggettiva, quando non addirittura parcellizzata o diffusa, come si annuncia quella futura del Milan, ove non vi sarà (non dovrebbe esservi) un socio dominante rispetto ad un altro, che coarti l'operato dell'AD da lui nominato. In club con questa struttura, la volontà sociale si fonda sulla condivisione di un piano industriale e sull'affidamento di questo all'AD come lead manager, con precise responsabilità e discrezionalità, la cui volontà è prevalente su quella di ogni altro organo sociale. Tale è (sarà) Fassone nel Milan, per precisa volontà dei nuovi soci. Come possa collimare con questo profilo quello, vagheggiato da Maldini, di un direttore tecnico che gestisce in piena autonomia il budget di mercato, senza rispondere del suo operato all'AD, rimane un fatto difficile da interpretare. Pensavamo che la battaglia di Paolo fosse quella di guadagnare alla sua importante funzione di direttore tecnico spazi di manovra e di discrezionalità quanto a scelte strategiche, politiche di mercato, budget gestibile, non quella di ipotizzare una rivoluzione copernicana di modelli di amministrazione del club che non potrebbero essere diversi da quelli che sono. Delusione e dispiacere, dunque, per quella che poteva essere la grande occasione di rentree di Maldini nel grande calcio. Ma per costui si conferma un destino di signorile distacco dalla trita quotidianità di un mondo che gli ha donato felicità e ricchezza, ma a cui ha sempre riservato un estetico ed aristocratico sentimento di rifiuto. Rispetto, ma si deve andare avanti senza di lui.



Perfetto


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> In realtà tornava se i ruoli erano ben definiti e ovviamente il suo compito gli andava a genio...ma vabbè



Ha detto che non c'erano i presupposti per un team manager vincente. 

In poche parole ha detto che la mafia degli ultimi anni sarà la stessa con Fassone al posto di Galliani.

Ricordiamo che Fassone e Galliani sono amicissimi....


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Spero Fassone prosegua su questa linea e chiami un'altra figura nell'area tecnica. Un confronto alla base può essere decisivo, tanto la decisione finale spetta sempre a lui.



Fassone sarà il nuovo Galliani...non vedo alcun miglioramento.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> è palese che voleva comandare



detto in modo sbrigativo e pungente, ma giusto.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si capisce da dove scusa? Secondo me semplicemente lui ha una visione diversa di come deve essere la struttura dirigenziale, e non ha sentito la totale fiducia non avendo potuto parlare con Han Li..
> 
> Credo stiamo facendo troppo allarmismo, Paolo lo conosciamo è uno che non ha sfumature, in questo caso gli è stato prospettato un ruolo in cui avrebbe dovuto mediare costantemente e non è nella sua natura..legittimamente se ne è chiamato fuori..ciò non vuol dire che il progetto alla base sia scadente



esatto, abbiamo invocato per anni gente che non ci prendesse per le mele, che portasse in società le nostre vecchie bandiere, che cercasse di fare programmazione e organizzazione invece di tirare a campare e dare pieni poteri al solito maledetto...e ora che sembra esserci tutto questo, diventano buffoni solo perchè non viene Maldini?


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2016)

Già dall'intervista alla Gazzetta si era capito che sarebbe finita così, il titolo di quell'intervista più che "Quello che vorrei" sarebbe dovuto essere "Perchè sto rifiutando". Personalmente non credo che questo rifiuto sia legato al progetto tecnico dei cinesi, quanto al ruolo che lui avrebbe voluto avere. E poi comunque dai, Maldini in società aveva un peso specifico ENORME, per capirci, una cosa detta da Maldini, qualunque ruolo avesse avuto, sarebbe pesata 100 volte in più di qualsiasi altro dirigente, fosse stato Fassone, Mirabelli o il presidente stesso.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si capisce, è palese, che non lui non crede minimamente a questo progetto.
> 
> Preghiamo si sbagli.



Come possiamo pregare si sbagli?

Tempo fa ha dichiarato che avrebbe accettato solo con un progetto TRASPARENTE e SERIO. 

Lui nel Milan attuale non sarebbe venuto per Galliani, per quello futuro è la stessa cosa con Fassone al posto di Galliani, bel passaggio di consegne..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ha detto che non c'erano i presupposti per un team manager vincente.
> 
> In poche parole ha detto che la mafia degli ultimi anni sarà la stessa con Fassone al posto di Galliani.
> 
> Ricordiamo che Fassone e Galliani sono amicissimi....



AHahhahaha ok...lui dice in maniera esplicita che secondo lui non ci sono i presupposti di un team vincente perchè deve rendere conto al DS come in tutte le società del mondo.


----------



## zlatan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Perfetto



Boh ragazzi la stima per Maldini c'era e rimane immutata perchè almeno ha fatto un comunicato. Sono contento però che la maggior parte dei tifosi almeno leggendo questi primi thread, siano d'accordo con me sul fatto che stiamo tutti con Fassone. Anche perchè la macchina del fango pro-fester, partirà a manetta, gettando fango sul progetto cinese, e noi non dovremo farci coinvolgere in nessun modo. 
Ora io mi chiedo: ti propongo un ruolo che Nedved o Zanetti per dirne 2 in questo momento si sognano, tu ti permetti di rifiutare. Il motivo? Se tu e Mirabelli foste in disaccordo su un giocatore, decide Fassone. E chi vorresti decidesse mai, visto che lui sarebbe stato il tuo superiore?? Non pretendo un ruolo alla Galliani??? Di fatto ti smentisci perchè se vuoi decidere al posto di Fassone, vuoi essere Galliani, e non puoi essere Galliani non hai nessuna esperienza.
Ciao Paolo grazie lo stesso ti vorremo sempre bene ma non puoi pretendere ciò che ancora non sai fare....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Inoltre secondo lui la sinergia che tanto gli è cara per costruire un team vincente si sarebbe ottenuta dando a lui pieni poteri dell'area sportiva...OVVIO


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> AHahhahaha ok...lui dice in maniera esplicita che secondo lui non ci sono i presupposti di un team vincente perchè deve rendere conto al DS come in tutte le società del mondo.



No. Ha detto che Fassone avrà potere decisionale sui campi operativi di Mirabelli e di quelli che avrebbe avuto lui.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ha detto che non c'erano i presupposti per un team manager vincente.
> 
> In poche parole ha detto che la mafia degli ultimi anni sarà la stessa con Fassone al posto di Galliani.
> 
> Ricordiamo che Fassone e Galliani sono amicissimi....



mai stato detto nè scritto, oltretutto non ha mai lavorato con queste persone, non conosce i proprietari e ha parlato appena 5 minuti col braccio destro dei cinesi..anche se l'avesse detto non sarebbe comunque stato credibile..


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Ottobre 2016)

Io amo maldini sia chiaro.. ma cosa si aspettava ? che il suo " capo " non mettesse mai bocca nelle sue decisioni ? ma dove vive ?

E' NORMALE in ogni azienda che hai piena capacità di scelta ma se il tuo capo ti dice di no è no ... 

ma ovunque ...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi la stima per Maldini c'era e rimane immutata perchè almeno ha fatto un comunicato. Sono contento però che la maggior parte dei tifosi almeno leggendo questi primi thread, siano d'accordo con me sul fatto che stiamo tutti con Fassone. Anche perchè la macchina del fango pro-fester, partirà a manetta, gettando fango sul progetto cinese, e noi non dovremo farci coinvolgere in nessun modo.
> Ora io mi chiedo: ti propongo un ruolo che Nedved o Zanetti per dirne 2 in questo momento si sognano, tu ti permetti di rifiutare. Il motivo? Se tu e Mirabelli foste in disaccordo su un giocatore, decide Fassone. E chi vorresti decidesse mai, visto che lui sarebbe stato il tuo superiore?? Non pretendo un ruolo alla Galliani??? Di fatto ti smentisci perchè se vuoi decidere al posto di Fassone, vuoi essere Galliani, e non puoi essere Galliani non hai nessuna esperienza.
> Ciao Paolo grazie lo stesso ti vorremo sempre bene ma non puoi pretendere ciò che ancora non sai fare....



Massi ovvio, sono solo in 2-3 a leggere quello che vogliono...
Non voglio bypassare Fassone, ho molto rispetto ma non accetto che decida lui...questo dice tutto...altrochè investimenti, sinergia, progetto.
Detto questo io continuo ad adorarlo e la sua è una scelta legittima, che non condivido ma vabbè...lui ha le sue ambizioni e ci sta


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2016)

Ho letto il comunicato e dalle parole del nostro capitano mi pare che non si sia sentito apprezzato e voluto veramente ma che sia stato scelto solo per ciò che rappresenta. Avrà avuto giustamente paura di esser usato con un ruolo non al 100% decisionale che avrebbe causato verosimilmente di deludere le aspettative dei tifosi che vedono lui come la cartina al tornasole della serietà/programmazione/ambizione/grandezza.
Due passaggi mi sembrano preoccupanti : quello dei nemici che hanno provato a screditare la sua immagine facendone una questione economica e la mancanza di chiarezza circa il ruolo da affidare al capitano. Perchè questa poca chiarezza circa i programmi e il ruolo?? Era un modo studiato ad hoc per arrivare all'inevitabile 'no' da parte del diretto interessato e allo stesso tempo tenersi buoni i tifosi facendo vedere a tutti che è stato il nostro paolo a dire di no??? La nuova proprietà deve scegliere ovviamente i propri uomini e deve mettere le figure migliori e più idonee su ogni poltrona che dovranno lavorare nel nuovo milan però mi risulta strano che gente che conosce bene questo lavoro non abbia considerato l'ovvietà come l'ha invece considerata maldini. Le gerarchie in una società sono fondamentali e in ogni ruolo serve una sola 'mente'. Doveva essere il nostro capitano a sottolineare l'ovvietà? Questo punto mi turba un pò . 
Un giorno nessuno potrà dire che la nuova società non abbia voluto maldini in società.
O forse il nostro capitano tra le righe ha voluto lanciarci un messaggio da decifrare?
Ad ogni modo sarei stato molto più rassicurato da un suo 'si' sicuro, forte, convinto .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No. Ha detto che Fassone avrà potere decisionale sui campi operativi di Mirabelli e di quelli che avrebbe avuto lui.



Mi pare ovvio...è il DS..il DS in accordo con la società firma i contratti e ingaggia nuovi giocatori...se mirabelli e maldini si scontrano su un giocatore decide il DS insieme alla società...mi pare logico! Non è che per risolvere le eventuali divergenze di opinioni aprano sondaggi tra i tifosi e facciano carta,sasso,forbice


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...



Qua a me sembra che Maldini abbia le idee parecchio, ma parecchio confuse. 

Prima si giustifica dicendo che non vuole un ruolo alla Galliani (dove decideva tutto lui), poi però lascia intendere che veniva solo se era autonomo nelle scelte. In secondo luogo cita il tanto deleterio doppio AD; bene ora in futuro noi avremo un solo AD che si occupa della gestione finanziaria e avremo una parte dello staff che si occuperà della parte sportiva. Maldini dice che se veniva lui, come voleva lui, sarebbero sorti di nuovo problemi simili al doppio AD... ciò significa che vorrebbe avere ingerenze pure sul lavoro di Fassone... altrimenti sono due piani di lavoro virtualmente separati. 
Insomma alla resa dei conti non viene perchè non comanda lui.


----------



## IronJaguar (11 Ottobre 2016)

Volevo dire la mia ma avendo letto i commenti non ho nulla da aggiungere a quanto scritto nei suoi post da JackdvMilan, la vedo esattamente come lui. 

Peccato perchè secondo me era una bella opportunità per iniziare, pazienza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho letto il comunicato e dalle parole del nostro capitano mi pare che non si sia sentito apprezzato e voluto veramente ma che sia stato scelto solo per ciò che rappresenta. Avrà avuto giustamente paura di esser usato con un ruolo non al 100% decisionale che avrebbe causato verosimilmente di deludere le aspettative dei tifosi che vedono lui come la cartina al tornasole della serietà/programmazione/ambizione/grandezza.
> Due passaggi mi sembrano preoccupanti : quello dei nemici che hanno provato a screditare la sua immagine facendone una questione economica e la mancanza di chiarezza circa il ruolo da affidare al capitano. Perchè questa poca chiarezza circa i programmi e il ruolo?? Era un modo studiato ad hoc per arrivare all'inevitabile 'no' da parte del diretto interessato e allo stesso tempo tenersi buoni i tifosi facendo vedere a tutti che è stato il nostro paolo a dire di no??? La nuova proprietà deve scegliere ovviamente i propri uomini e deve mettere le figure migliori e più idonee su ogni poltrona che dovranno lavorare nel nuovo milan però mi risulta strano che gente che conosce bene questo lavoro non abbia considerato l'ovvietà come l'ha invece considerata maldini. Le gerarchie in una società sono fondamentali e in ogni ruolo serve una sola 'mente'. Doveva essere il nostro capitano a sottolineare l'ovvietà? Questo punto mi turba un pò .
> Un giorno nessuno potrà dire che la nuova società non abbia voluto maldini in società.
> O forse il nostro capitano tra le righe ha voluto lanciarci un messaggio da decifrare?
> Ad ogni modo sarei stato molto più rassicurato da un suo 'si' sicuro, forte, convinto .



Mah...io penso non avrebbe avuto particolari problemi a dirlo...io dalle SUE parole intuisco solo abbia voluto piena autonomia decisionale sulla sua area di competenza. Stop....fino ad ora su questa cessione il mio istinto ha sempre avuto ragione anche contro le malelingue, gli scettici ecc...spero di averci visto ancora giusto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Volevo dire la mia ma avendo letto i commenti non ho nulla da aggiungere a quanto scritto nei suoi post da JackdvMilan, la vedo esattamente come lui.
> 
> Peccato perchè secondo me era una bella opportunità per iniziare, pazienza.



Grazie...ma sto solo dicendo ovvietà secondo me...qualcuno si diverte ad imbastire le peggio spy story, altri secondo me proprio vedono gli UFO,la befana e babbo natale...tutte le opinioni vanno rispettate ma io provo solo a esprimere le mie...mi fa piacere se qualcuno concorda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo voi potrebbe esserci un comunicato di risposta dei cinesi?

Fassone sappiamo che fino al closing non parla e non si fa vedere. La Sino Europe però di comunicati ne sta facendo, anche sulle scelte dell'organigramma.


----------



## danjr (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...



Rimango della mia idea, Maldini ha preteso troppo. Chiarificatore il passaggio in cui dice che in caso di contrasto con mirabelli deciderebbe fassone (sacrosanta come cosa).


----------



## ignaxio (11 Ottobre 2016)

Con questo ragionamento ci credo che non voleva lavorare con Galliani!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mah...io penso non avrebbe avuto particolari problemi a dirlo...io dalle SUE parole intuisco solo abbia voluto piena autonomia decisionale sulla sua area di competenza. Stop....fino ad ora su questa cessione il mio istinto ha sempre avuto ragione anche contro le malelingue, gli scettici ecc...spero di averci visto ancora giusto.



Speriamo sia come dici tu. Ancora ovviamente sappiamo poco o nulla della nuova società ed è tutto in fieri. 
Mirabelli e fassone però li stimo e sono certo della loro preparazione.
Mirabelli sopratutto sa allestire squadre come pochi. L'ho seguito molto a cosenza e vi dico che è un pazzo che mangia, beve, respira calcio e che quando va a visionare un calciatore gli fa una 'risonanza' e non sbaglia quasi mai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo voi potrebbe esserci un comunicato di risposta dei cinesi?
> 
> Fassone sappiamo che fino al closing non parla e non si fa vedere. La Sino Europe però di comunicati ne sta facendo, anche sulle scelte dell'organigramma.



Mmmm secondo me no...magari dopo il closing Fassone parlerà(!?!?)...ma per me è un forse molto grande...penso sia anche inutile sperare in una nuova proposta...vedo proprio incompatibile quello che vorrebbe Paolo, rispetto alle esigenze di una squadra di calcio. Credo anche che gente come Zanetti,Nedved, Del Piero, ecc... avrebbero quasi sicuramente accettato un'offerta del genere...effettivamente a me sembrava una proposta onesta e golosa. Non voglio fare confronti, però.....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Ottobre 2016)

Maldini ha sbagliato, troppo ego. Pazienza, peccato


----------



## zlatan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo voi potrebbe esserci un comunicato di risposta dei cinesi?
> 
> Fassone sappiamo che fino al closing non parla e non si fa vedere. La Sino Europe però di comunicati ne sta facendo, anche sulle scelte dell'organigramma.



No non credo. Lui non ha screditato i cinesi, ha solo espresso un pò confusamente i motivi del rifiuto. Magari per essere più chiaro, avrebbe potuto dire "non vengo perchè non posso comandare io" ma forse era pretendere troppo....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia come dici tu. Ancora ovviamente sappiamo poco o nulla della nuova società ed è tutto in fieri.
> Mirabelli e fassone però li stimo e sono certo della loro preparazione.
> Mirabelli sopratutto sa allestire squadre come pochi. L'ho seguito molto a cosenza e vi dico che è un pazzo che mangia, beve, respira calcio e che quando va a visionare un calciatore gli fa una 'risonanza' e non sbaglia quasi mai.



Sono felice di leggerlo...io non ho avuto esperienze "dirette" con Mirabelli ma sono rimasto entusiasta di ciò che ho letto a suo riguardo...sono felice sia lui a guidare la "rifondazione"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Ottobre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ha detto che non c'erano i presupposti per un team manager vincente.
> 
> In poche parole ha detto che la mafia degli ultimi anni sarà la stessa con Fassone al posto di Galliani.
> 
> Ricordiamo che Fassone e Galliani sono amicissimi....



Fassone e Galliani sono tutt'altro che amicissimi...  semplicemente si conoscono da tanto tempo, ma finisce lì.



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fassone sarà il nuovo Galliani...non vedo alcun miglioramento.



In ogni società c'è un AD a cui spetta la parola finale. Anche alla Juve c'è Marotta che ha l'ultima parola sul lavoro svolto da Paratici. 
Da noi funzionerebbe allo stesso modo, soltanto che alla figura del DS viene affiancata quella del DT.

Quindi non avremo nessun dittatore, non ripetiamo il solito ritornello. Anche perché non ci sarà nessuna proprietà a coprire perennemente le spalle dell'AD.
Stavolta chi sbaglierà, pagherà.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mi pare ovvio...è il DS..il DS in accordo con la società firma i contratti e ingaggia nuovi giocatori...se mirabelli e maldini si scontrano su un giocatore decide il DS insieme alla società...mi pare logico! Non è che per risolvere le eventuali divergenze di opinioni aprano sondaggi tra i tifosi e facciano carta,sasso,forbice



Scusate ma di norma il DT sceglie il DS quindi è difficile che i 2 vadano in contrasto. Qui l'errore è alla base: viene scelto un DS prima del DT il quale dovrebbe lavorare con una persona che non è di sua fiducia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Ottobre 2016)

Ambizioni diverse 

Giusto che decida Fassone, se no che c'è a fare?


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sono felice di leggerlo...io non ho avuto esperienze "dirette" con Mirabelli ma sono rimasto entusiasta di ciò che ho letto a suo riguardo...sono felice sia lui a guidare la "rifondazione"



Fidati . A cosenza ha preso una squadra da zero e l'ha allestita con poche risorse centrando sempre promozioni. Da li in poi la sua carriera è stata sempre in ascesa. Questo signore vive di calcio e per il calcio. Per un paio di mesi all'anno parte poi all'estero e va a visionare dal vivo una serie di giocatori, dal vivo e non dall'album panini!!!
Ha sempre fatto relazioni che poi si sono rivelate una 'sentenza'. Ad esempio, a dispetto di altri, quando andò a visionare kondgobia lo bocciò senza se e senza ma.


----------



## ignaxio (11 Ottobre 2016)

Ho letto il comunicato completo da quale secondo me si evince che Maldini voleva fare il DS più che il DT. 

Chiaramanete fa riferimento più vole a Mirabelli e del fatto che sia stato chiamato prima di lui..
Per quale motivo voleva partecipare alla scelta dei giocatori? Io sono d'accordo che in una squadra vincente ci vogliono ruoli ben definiti, per tanto ti chiedo Paolo: perché volevi decidere sul lavoro di Mirabelli?
Perché ci vuole sinergia ma al tempo stesso volevo decidere da solo?

Mi dispiace molto, ma ha torto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fidati . A cosenza ha preso una squadra da zero e l'ha allestita con poche risorse centrando sempre promozioni. Da li in poi la sua carriera è stata sempre in ascesa. Questo signore vive di calcio e per il calcio. Per un paio di mesi all'anno parte poi all'estero e va a visionare dal vivo una serie di giocatori, dal vivo e non dall'album panini!!!
> Ha sempre fatto relazioni che poi si sono rivelate una 'sentenza'. Ad esempio, a dispetto di altri, quando andò a visionare kondgobia lo bocciò senza se e senza ma.



Veramente...ho letto delle sue relazioni...sono rimasto impressionato appunto da quella su Kondo...devo essere onesto...lo consideravo un grandissimo acquisto (come tanti nell'ambiente) e mi sono parecchio arrabbiato il giorno che ce l'hanno soffiato...pensa te..


----------



## El Mágico (11 Ottobre 2016)

Maldini ha fatto bene a non accettare. Gli hanno offerto un ruolo quasi inutile, visto che già hanno preso Mirabelli ad occuparsi della parte sportiva. Gli hanno fatto un'offerta tanto per fargliela, del tipo noi lo abbiamo chiamato è lui che non ha accettato... Maldini non ha parlato con nessun cinese di progetti societari, piano di svilulppo e su cosa sopratutto ci si aspettasse da lui. In pratica Maldini se avesse accettato ci avrebbe messo solo il nome, un nome troppo importante da rovinare in caso di fallimento non duvuto tra l'altro dalle sue decisioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Ottobre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ho letto il comunicato completo da quale secondo me si evince che Maldini voleva fare il DS più che il DT.
> 
> Chiaramanete fa riferimento più vole a Mirabelli e del fatto che sia stato chiamato prima di lui..
> Per quale motivo voleva partecipare alla scelta dei giocatori? Io sono d'accordo che in una squadra vincente ci vogliono ruoli ben definiti, per tanto ti chiedo Paolo: perché volevi decidere sul lavoro di Mirabelli?
> ...



Vedo che non sono l'unico ad aver notato questo aspetto fondamentale.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Veramente...ho letto delle sue relazioni...sono rimasto impressionato appunto da quella su Kondo...devo essere onesto...lo consideravo un grandissimo acquisto (come tanti nell'ambiente) e mi sono parecchio arrabbiato il giorno che ce l'hanno soffiato...pensa te..



In tal ottica son rimasto deluso dal 'no' di maldini. Perchè fassone è la mente 'economica', mirabelli quella calcistica e paolo sarebbe stato perfetto per stare vicino la squadra e seguirla quotidianamente. Non penso abbia le qualità per visionare giocatori o allestire squadre. Magari mi sbaglio ma di certo non l'ha mai fatto.
Ma ha tante altre qualità e un'esperienza che è un peccato 'parcheggiare' in un mondo che non sia il calcio e il milan.


----------



## clanton (11 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ragionamento tortuoso, quello di Maldini. Nei club di calcio normali, non quelli dominati da un plenipotenziario alla Galliani, l'amministratore delegato di una società per azioni presiede ad almeno tre strutture verticali dell'amministrazione: quella finanziaria, quella commerciale, e quella sportiva, alla cui direzione sono preposti rispettivamente un direttore finanziario, uno commerciale ed uno tecnico. Le deliberazioni dei tre uffici vengono condivise con l'amministratore delegato, che riporta la volontà della proprietà e dinanzi a questa risponde esclusivamente dell'operato delle varie direzioni. Ciò in linea generale per i club a proprietà dominante, a maggior ragione in quella plurisoggettiva, quando non addirittura parcellizzata o diffusa, come si annuncia quella futura del Milan, ove non vi sarà (non dovrebbe esservi) un socio dominante rispetto ad un altro, che coarti l'operato dell'AD da lui nominato. In club con questa struttura, la volontà sociale si fonda sulla condivisione di un piano industriale e sull'affidamento di questo all'AD come lead manager, con precise responsabilità e discrezionalità, la cui volontà è prevalente su quella di ogni altro organo sociale. Tale è (sarà) Fassone nel Milan, per precisa volontà dei nuovi soci. Come possa collimare con questo profilo quello, vagheggiato da Maldini, di un direttore tecnico che gestisce in piena autonomia il budget di mercato, senza rispondere del suo operato all'AD, rimane un fatto difficile da interpretare. Pensavamo che la battaglia di Paolo fosse quella di guadagnare alla sua importante funzione di direttore tecnico spazi di manovra e di discrezionalità quanto a scelte strategiche, politiche di mercato, budget gestibile, non quella di ipotizzare una rivoluzione copernicana di modelli di amministrazione del club che non potrebbero essere diversi da quelli che sono. Delusione e dispiacere, dunque, per quella che poteva essere la grande occasione di rentree di Maldini nel grande calcio. Ma per costui si conferma un destino di signorile distacco dalla trita quotidianità di un mondo che gli ha donato felicità e ricchezza, ma a cui ha sempre riservato un estetico ed aristocratico sentimento di rifiuto. Rispetto, ma si deve andare avanti senza di lui.


----------



## El Mágico (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vedo che non sono l'unico ad aver notato questo aspetto fondamentale.


La domanda è un'altra: se c'è già Mirabelli a cosa sarebbe servito Maldini?


----------



## Jack14 (11 Ottobre 2016)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In tal ottica son rimasto deluso dal 'no' di maldini. Perchè fassone è la mente 'economica', mirabelli quella calcistica e paolo sarebbe stato perfetto per stare vicino la squadra e seguirla quotidianamente. Non penso abbia le qualità per visionare giocatori o allestire squadre. Magari mi sbaglio ma di certo non l'ha mai fatto.
> Ma ha tante altre qualità e un'esperienza che è un peccato 'parcheggiare' in un mondo che non sia il calcio e il milan.



Davvero...avrebbe potuto imparare molto in un ambito che non è prettamente il suo...


----------



## Aldo Boffi (11 Ottobre 2016)

A me sembra un comunicato chiaro e onesto. Probabilmente, sapendo che la sua faccia rappresenta per noi milanisti la miglior garanzia, non se l'è alla fine senitita di mettercela, temendo probabilmente di finire 'stritolato' tra Fassone e Mirabelli (che collaborano da lungo tempo), in mancanza di una chiara definizione di compiti e ruoli. 
Piuttosto mi ha inquietato la parte in cui parla delle 'fonti anonime' che conosce da 30 anni, perchè corrispondono paro paro al ritratto di uno in cravatta gialla. 
Se mai avessi avuto dei dubbi in proposito, queste dichiarazioni di Paolo li hanno definitivamente trasformati in certezze. Spero che le 'notizie' di ravezzani (per il quale nutro la più profonda disistima) su ragliani nel CdA, siano destituite di fondamento, perchè non vorrei che, sotto sotto, se confermate, abbiano giocato un ruolo nel no di Maldini. Speriamo.


----------



## Jack14 (11 Ottobre 2016)

El Mágico ha scritto:


> Maldini ha fatto bene a non accettare. Gli hanno offerto un ruolo quasi inutile, visto che già hanno preso Mirabelli ad occuparsi della parte sportiva. Gli hanno fatto un'offerta tanto per fargliela, del tipo noi lo abbiamo chiamato è lui che non ha accettato... Maldini non ha parlato con nessun cinese di progetti societari, piano di svilulppo e su cosa sopratutto ci si aspettasse da lui. In pratica Maldini se avesse accettato ci avrebbe messo solo il nome, un nome troppo importante da rovinare in caso di fallimento non duvuto tra l'altro dalle sue decisioni.



Perfetto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Ottobre 2016)

El Mágico ha scritto:


> La domanda è un'altra: se c'è già Mirabelli a cosa sarebbe servito Maldini?



A quanto pare Fassone vuole creare un settore tecnico dove le scelte siano prese da almeno due persone, per cui Maldini avrebbe fatto "circa" quello che fa Mirabelli, ma con altre competenze aggiuntive. 
Come detto, questa è una scelta che condivido perché avere due opinioni anche diverse può aiutare ad avere una visione più ampia della situazione. Tanto, in ogni caso, la decisione finale spetterebbe a Fassone.

Quindi la domanda è: cosa cambiava a Maldini lavorare da solo o in collaborazione con un'altra persona se doveva sempre rendere conto a Fassone?



Casnop ha scritto:


> Ragionamento tortuoso, quello di Maldini. Nei club di calcio normali, non quelli dominati da un plenipotenziario alla Galliani, l'amministratore delegato di una società per azioni presiede ad almeno tre strutture verticali dell'amministrazione: quella finanziaria, quella commerciale, e quella sportiva, alla cui direzione sono preposti rispettivamente un direttore finanziario, uno commerciale ed uno tecnico. Le deliberazioni dei tre uffici vengono condivise con l'amministratore delegato, che riporta la volontà della proprietà e dinanzi a questa risponde esclusivamente dell'operato delle varie direzioni. Ciò in linea generale per i club a proprietà dominante, a maggior ragione in quella plurisoggettiva, quando non addirittura parcellizzata o diffusa, come si annuncia quella futura del Milan, ove non vi sarà (non dovrebbe esservi) un socio dominante rispetto ad un altro, che coarti l'operato dell'AD da lui nominato. In club con questa struttura, la volontà sociale si fonda sulla condivisione di un piano industriale e sull'affidamento di questo all'AD come lead manager, con precise responsabilità e discrezionalità, la cui volontà è prevalente su quella di ogni altro organo sociale. Tale è (sarà) Fassone nel Milan, per precisa volontà dei nuovi soci. Come possa collimare con questo profilo quello, vagheggiato da Maldini, di un direttore tecnico che gestisce in piena autonomia il budget di mercato, senza rispondere del suo operato all'AD, rimane un fatto difficile da interpretare. Pensavamo che la battaglia di Paolo fosse quella di guadagnare alla sua importante funzione di direttore tecnico spazi di manovra e di discrezionalità quanto a scelte strategiche, politiche di mercato, budget gestibile, non quella di ipotizzare una rivoluzione copernicana di modelli di amministrazione del club che non potrebbero essere diversi da quelli che sono. Delusione e dispiacere, dunque, per quella che poteva essere la grande occasione di rentree di Maldini nel grande calcio. Ma per costui si conferma un destino di signorile distacco dalla trita quotidianità di un mondo che gli ha donato felicità e ricchezza, ma a cui ha sempre riservato un estetico ed aristocratico sentimento di rifiuto. Rispetto, ma si deve andare avanti senza di lui.



Concordo al 100%. Maldini non la racconta giusta, ma chi gli è troppo affezionato per me fatica a capirlo. Ogni club viene gestito in questo modo, per cui non capisco dove starebbe la stanezza vagheggiata da Maldini. Anche alla Juve presumo che Paratici, nella direzione tecnica, si servi di collaboratori.


----------



## Casnop (11 Ottobre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No. Ha detto che Fassone avrà potere decisionale sui campi operativi di Mirabelli e di quelli che avrebbe avuto lui.


In un club a proprietà diffusa come quello che si immagina per il nuovo Milan, anche e sopratutto dopo la quotazione in Borsa, il manager non rappresenta semplicemente la proprietà: in un senso molto concreto, il manager E' la proprietà. Nel famoso fondo di investimento Blackrock, le cui quote appartengono nominalmente a decine di milioni di persone, il padre padrone è Larry Fink, presidente e CEO, che non rappresenta che una insignificante quota del revenue. Ma egli è il principio e la fine di ogni decisione, lì dentro. E' la forza dell'uno che incarna la debolezza di tutti. In futuro, il CEO del Milan avrà questa consistenza, ma le sue decisioni saranno la sintesi di una linea di staff di uffici, con limiti ma anche con poteri definiti. Maldini avrebbe potuto confrontarsi, se ne avesse avuto l'interesse, per allargare al massimo l'area di influenza di quello che gli è stato proposto, mettendo a disposizione la propria competenza e reputazione, ove necessario, e non per fare il non richiesto consigliere eletto del re. L'era del mecenate che si appoggia al carisma è tramontata per sempre, per fortuna.


----------



## clanton (11 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Maldini ha sbagliato, troppo ego. Pazienza, peccato



Concordo in pieno troppo ego.


----------



## -Lionard- (11 Ottobre 2016)

Non mi è piaciuta per niente questa uscita di Maldini, tra l'altro molto furbetta e parac...a.

Quando afferma che non ha mai chiesto un ruolo alla Galliani perchè conosce i suoi limiti ed avrebbe voluto occuparsi solo della parte sportiva utilizza un'antica forma retorica in cui si estremizza un concetto dell'avversario per dimostrare la sua assurdità. Bel tentativo, se non fosse contraddetto dallo stesso diretto interessato quando afferma che non condivide il fatto che in caso di controversia decida Fassone. Neanche il più fervente sostenitore di Galliani ha mai anche solo pensato che Paolo volesse fare l'AD per stringere accordi commerciali, rinnovare sponsorizzazioni, redarre il bilancio etc... Quando si scriveva che l'ex capitano voleva un ruolo alla Galliani s'intendeva dire che Maldini avrebbe voluto avere l'ultima parola su chi parte, chi resta e chi arriva, su quale giocatori si sarebbe dovuto puntare e come gestire il budget di mercato, che è esattamente ciò che Galliani fa al Milan da almeno 15 anni a questa parte. 

Maldini poi continua la sua presa in giro (perdonate ma non saprei definirla diversamente) quando ci svela che il Milan negli ultimi anni sta andando male a causa del doppio AD e degli scontri Galliani/Barbara. Ed io che pensavo che il Milan stesse crollando a causa di mancati investimenti, disinteresse totale della proprietà e un AD interessato a curare solo i propri affari personali! Maldini, magari in un'altra occasione, sarebbe così gentile da raccontarci come Barabar da AD abbia interferito nella pianificazione sportiva? A me sembra invece che il problema sia stato l'esatto contrario, ossia uno strapotere di Galliani in sede decisionale che ha portato a mercati realizzati inseguendo la logica del profitto dei procuratori amici del Condor e dei loro assistiti.. Altro che eccesso di democrazia, il Milan ha sofferto una spietata dittatura mascherata in apparenza da condivisone dei ruoli.

Dal momento che per quanto ricchi e potenti saranno gli investitori cinesi, è difficile prevedere che arriveranno centinaia di milioni di euro per comprare il meglio del meglio sul mercato, necessariamente si dovrà ripartire dalla competenza e da un'articolata struttura di scouting. In quest'ottica ha senso la scelta di Mirabelli in quanto ex osservatore ed a capo di una rete di collaboratori in diversi paesi. Maldini di fatto sognava di ridurre Mirabelli a ciò che Braida era per Galliani, uno scopritore di talenti al suo servizio. La domanda é: come avrebbe fatto Paolo a dare il suo benestare all'acquisto di un giocator Y del campionato X, ritenuto da Mirabelli un potenziale fenomeno, se non lo conosce? Non ha più senso che sia allora direttamente Mirabelli, con l'aiuto di Montella, a forgiare la rosa?

Paolo avebbe dovuto essere il garante dell'operazione, avrebbe potuto crescere in seno alla nuova società ed imparare il mestiere. Dice che ama il Milan ma forse non sa che per i tifosi che hanno sofferto così tanto in questi anni il suo arrivo avrebbe significato come vincere una coppa. Il suo rifiuto pubblico invece demoralizzerà ancora di più l'ambiente e preparerà il terreno ad un accoglienza fredda e diffidente alla nuova proprietà, proprio ciò di cui non avremmo bisogno al momento. Scelta legittima e razionale la sua ma un pò di ipocrisia in meno non guasterebbe. Qui l'obiettivo non era tutelare il Milan ma il proprio ego.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Ottobre 2016)

Da una parte posso anche capire che non voglia fare il burattino, ma ha 0 esperienza in certe cose, un minimo di elasticità per dio... Poteva sempre accettare con riserva, inizi, vedi come va e poi decidi. Se vedi che tengono realmente in considerazione la tua opinione e il tuo lavoro rimani, se invece capisci che sei solo un burattino da mostrare ai tifosi molli.

Ci ha fatto una pessima figura onestamente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100%. Maldini non la racconta giusta, ma chi gli è troppo affezionato per me fatica a capirlo. Ogni club viene gestito in questo modo, per cui non capisco dove starebbe la stanezza vagheggiata da Maldini. Anche alla Juve presumo che Paratici, nella direzione tecnica, si servi di collaboratori.



Nella sua pag. fb ci sono solo messaggi d'amore e nessuno fa un'analisi su quanto da lui scritto...ok ci sta, pure io lo adoro... ma ogni tanto fare un ragionamento più ampio non guasterebbe


----------



## markjordan (11 Ottobre 2016)

le bandiere servono in campo
fuori serve competenza


----------



## ignaxio (11 Ottobre 2016)

El Mágico ha scritto:


> La domanda è un'altra: se c'è già Mirabelli a cosa sarebbe servito Maldini?



In tutto il mondo c'è differenza tra DT E DS. 
DS sceglie i giocatori e fa il mercato. 
DT lavora con la squadra allestita e la rappresenta come gruppo e nome.


----------



## Casnop (11 Ottobre 2016)

El Mágico ha scritto:


> La domanda è un'altra: se c'è già Mirabelli a cosa sarebbe servito Maldini?


A cosa serve allora Marotta alla Juve se c'è Paratici? Rapporti con Federazione, Lega, AIA, AIC, CAN, rapporti con UEFA ed organismi autocostituiti di club a maggiore rappresentatività, rappresentanza del club nel mondo, dinanzi ad istituzioni poltiche, sociali ed economiche... In una parola, il controllo della politica sportiva del club. Mansioni che alla Juve notoriamente non ricopre Paratici, ma, forse, qualcun altro... Appunto.


----------



## ignaxio (11 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque da GALERA il titolo della gazzetta. 
"No premesse di vittoria, voleva decidere Fassone"

Come se il dialogo fosse stato: 
Maldini: "Fassone, facciamo quindi una squadra per vincere ?"
Fassone: "No, io faccio la squadra per perdere! Buahha!! E l'ho deciso io! "


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Ottobre 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Non mi è piaciuta per niente questa uscita di Maldini, tra l'altro molto furbetta e parac...a.
> 
> Quando afferma che non ha mai chiesto un ruolo alla Galliani perchè conosce i suoi limiti ed avrebbe voluto occuparsi solo della parte sportiva utilizza un'antica forma retorica in cui si estremizza un concetto dell'avversario per dimostrare la sua assurdità. Bel tentativo, se non fosse contraddetto dallo stesso diretto interessato quando afferma che non condivide il fatto che in caso di controversia decida Fassone. Neanche il più fervente sostenitore di Galliani ha mai anche solo pensato che Paolo volesse fare l'AD per stringere accordi commerciali, rinnovare sponsorizzazioni, redarre il bilancio etc... Quando si scriveva che l'ex capitano voleva un ruolo alla Galliani s'intendeva dire che Maldini avrebbe voluto avere l'ultima parola su chi parte, chi resta e chi arriva, su quale giocatori si sarebbe dovuto puntare e come gestire il budget di mercato, che è esattamente ciò che Galliani fa al Milan da almeno 15 anni a questa parte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2016)

Spiace, ma se non sono convinte al 100% entrambe le parti giusto no cominciare.


----------



## clanton (11 Ottobre 2016)

Io lo ricordo come un grande sulla fascia con i piedi. 
Altro posso solo immaginarlo ma in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno di figurine ma di certezze. 
L'esperienza di Mirabelli può essere una certezza per quella di Maldini si va in fiducia
In fondo da giocatore è arrivato in prima squadra dopo essere passato per un po di gavetta nelle giovanili. Non è stato subito il Capitano !
Un po' di umiltà e la voglia di rimettersi in gioco partendo da zero forse sono mancate.

p.s. Spero unicamente non sia una decisione nata dalla nebulosità della nuova compagine. Se amasse veramente il Milan dovrebbe esternarlo molto più chiaramente.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Qua a me sembra che Maldini abbia le idee parecchio, ma parecchio confuse.
> 
> Prima si giustifica dicendo che non vuole un ruolo alla Galliani (dove decideva tutto lui), poi però lascia intendere che veniva solo se era autonomo nelle scelte. In secondo luogo cita il tanto deleterio doppio AD; bene ora in futuro noi avremo un solo AD che si occupa della gestione finanziaria e avremo una parte dello staff che si occuperà della parte sportiva. Maldini dice che se veniva lui, come voleva lui, sarebbero sorti di nuovo problemi simili al doppio AD... ciò significa che vorrebbe avere ingerenze pure sul lavoro di Fassone... altrimenti sono due piani di lavoro virtualmente separati.
> Insomma alla resa dei conti non viene perchè non comanda lui.





-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Non mi è piaciuta per niente questa uscita di Maldini, tra l'altro molto furbetta e parac...a.
> 
> Quando afferma che non ha mai chiesto un ruolo alla Galliani perchè conosce i suoi limiti ed avrebbe voluto occuparsi solo della parte sportiva utilizza un'antica forma retorica in cui si estremizza un concetto dell'avversario per dimostrare la sua assurdità. Bel tentativo, se non fosse contraddetto dallo stesso diretto interessato quando afferma che non condivide il fatto che in caso di controversia decida Fassone. Neanche il più fervente sostenitore di Galliani ha mai anche solo pensato che Paolo volesse fare l'AD per stringere accordi commerciali, rinnovare sponsorizzazioni, redarre il bilancio etc... Quando si scriveva che l'ex capitano voleva un ruolo alla Galliani s'intendeva dire che Maldini avrebbe voluto avere l'ultima parola su chi parte, chi resta e chi arriva, su quale giocatori si sarebbe dovuto puntare e come gestire il budget di mercato, che è esattamente ciò che Galliani fa al Milan da almeno 15 anni a questa parte.
> 
> ...



Non son bravo a scrivere e si vede. Sostanzialmente hai riportato esattamente quel che penso io, espresso molto meglio di come ho fatto io!!! Chapeau


----------



## El Mágico (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A quanto pare Fassone vuole creare un settore tecnico dove le scelte siano prese da almeno due persone, per cui Maldini avrebbe fatto "circa" quello che fa Mirabelli, ma con altre competenze aggiuntive.
> Come detto, questa è una scelta che condivido perché avere due opinioni anche diverse può aiutare ad avere una visione più ampia della situazione. Tanto, in ogni caso, la decisione finale spetterebbe a Fassone.
> 
> Quindi la domanda è: cosa cambiava a Maldini lavorare da solo o in collaborazione con un'altra persona se doveva sempre rendere conto a Fassone?
> ...


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Ottobre 2016)

Sono indeciso se dire "questa è la prima vera sconfitta della nuova società" oppure "Maldini pezzo di m".


----------



## Casnop (11 Ottobre 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Non mi è piaciuta per niente questa uscita di Maldini, tra l'altro molto furbetta e parac...a.
> 
> Quando afferma che non ha mai chiesto un ruolo alla Galliani perchè conosce i suoi limiti ed avrebbe voluto occuparsi solo della parte sportiva utilizza un'antica forma retorica in cui si estremizza un concetto dell'avversario per dimostrare la sua assurdità. Bel tentativo, se non fosse contraddetto dallo stesso diretto interessato quando afferma che non condivide il fatto che in caso di controversia decida Fassone. Neanche il più fervente sostenitore di Galliani ha mai anche solo pensato che Paolo volesse fare l'AD per stringere accordi commerciali, rinnovare sponsorizzazioni, redarre il bilancio etc... Quando si scriveva che l'ex capitano voleva un ruolo alla Galliani s'intendeva dire che Maldini avrebbe voluto avere l'ultima parola su chi parte, chi resta e chi arriva, su quale giocatori si sarebbe dovuto puntare e come gestire il budget di mercato, che è esattamente ciò che Galliani fa al Milan da almeno 15 anni a questa parte.
> 
> ...


Questo post l'avrebbe potuto scrivere Karl Heinz Rummenigge, a suggello della sua luminosa carriera dirigenziale nel Bayern. Ruoli di mera rappresentanza all'inizio, ma senti l'odore degli ambienti, delle carte, del training dirigenziale, e dentro cresci, diventi in fondo un altro. E quando vieni nominato presidente, scopri che in fondo lo sei sempre stato, perchè sei un uomo di sport da sempre. Purtroppo Maldini non ha la tempra del mitico Kalle.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Ottobre 2016)

El Mágico ha scritto:


> Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > A quanto pare Fassone vuole creare un settore tecnico dove le scelte siano prese da almeno due persone, per cui Maldini avrebbe fatto "circa" quello che fa Mirabelli, ma con altre competenze aggiuntive.
> ...


----------



## Reblanck (11 Ottobre 2016)

Condivido le sue ragioni da una parte,ma non si può pretendere di pilotare un aereo se non si ha nemmeno la licenza per farlo.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...



Doveva entrare in società in punta di piedi data la sua inesperienza manageriale ed invece ha preferito entrare in scivolata...male male...pazienza ...Zanetti e Nedved hanno avuto l'umiltà di entrare in silenzio nelle loro rispettive società , Paolo voleva fare il botto...ma gli è andata male.


----------



## Aron (11 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque non ne farei un dramma.
La scelta di Maldini è rispettabile, e nulla impedisce che le cose possano cambiare in futuro.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mi pare ovvio...è il DS..il DS in accordo con la società firma i contratti e ingaggia nuovi giocatori...se mirabelli e maldini si scontrano su un giocatore decide il DS insieme alla società...mi pare logico! Non è che per risolvere le eventuali divergenze di opinioni aprano sondaggi tra i tifosi e facciano carta,sasso,forbice



Si lo so, ma non so qualcosa non mi torna


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Fassone e Galliani sono tutt'altro che amicissimi...  semplicemente si conoscono da tanto tempo, ma finisce lì.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo spero. Chissà ora chi sarà il nuovo DT


----------



## arcanum (11 Ottobre 2016)

Maldini ha detto nella scorsa intervista che a differenza di quanto si dice in giro lui le competenze sportive le ha eccome.

Partendo da questo presupposto e dandolo per certo al 100%, io darei per scontato anche che l'AD o in generale la dirigenza debba avere sempre l'ultima parola! Non tanto per una questione di fiducia, quanto di bilanci e strategie sugli investimenti.
Parlo da assoluto ignorante chiaramente, onestamente non saprei le società ben strutturate come gestiscono le priorità tra i ruoli.

In definitiva io voglio il bene del Milan, la mia squadra del cuore, quindi l'importante è che si crei un nuovo asset societario da zero, con un ordine ben definito approvato all'unanimità. Come abbiamo visto, una società non va da nessuna parte se i ruoli non son ben definiti.
Da inguaribile ottimista spero sempre in un ripensamento ma dubitò che capiterà


----------



## martinmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Vorrei sapere chi è stato a dire che voleva uno stipendio da Top Player e che voleva scavalcare fassone...

*Chi???* La Colombo,l'altra scema della Ravelli e poi??

Vi prego Admin e collaboratori non postate più le dichiarazioni di questi ignobili individui altrimenti davvero non ho più voglia di scrivere su questo forum se vedo quei nomi...ormai si è raggiunto il limite...buttare fango su Maldini è troppo davvero troppo...


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Comunque da GALERA il titolo della gazzetta.
> "No premesse di vittoria, voleva decidere Fassone"
> 
> Come se il dialogo fosse stato:
> ...



mi chiedo se il comunicato su FB sia una cosa "improvvisa" o se l'abbia preannunciata in qualche modo ai cinesi (e lo stesso vale per l'intervista della settimana scorsa)..essendo un NO definitivo spero nella seconda ipotesi, altrimenti possiamo scordarci imho un suo inserimento in società anche in futuro..anche le parole rilasciate alla Gazzetta, ripeto, non le condivido molto in quanto poteva evitare di rendere le cose pubbliche e risolvere le incomprensioni con Fassone privatamente, e invece si è arrivati al gelo (come direbbe Di Stefano).

purtroppo quando ci si fa intervistare da un giornalaccio bisogna mettere in conto che ti mettano in bocca l'opposto di quello che hai detto, di questo gliene faccio una colpa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Mi spiace veramente tanto che Paolo non torni al Milan. Per mille motivi già scritti in questo che è forse uno dei migliori topic di mw. Anche solo parlare di Maldini ci rende tutti più attenti, riflessivi e costruttivi.
Maldini ha le sue ragioni, e le espone con tale chiarezza che non lascia spazio a strumentalizzazioni. Detto questo capisco la posizione di Fassone: il suo cavallo è Mirabelli, ed ovviamente punta su di lui.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace veramente tanto che Paolo non torni al Milan. Per mille motivi già scritti in questo che è forse uno dei migliori topic di mw. Anche solo parlare di Maldini ci rende tutti più attenti, riflessivi e costruttivi.
> Maldini ha le sue ragioni, e le espone con tale chiarezza che non lascia spazio a strumentalizzazioni. Detto questo capisco la posizione di Fassone: il suo cavallo è Mirabelli, ed ovviamente punta su di lui.



In realtà in questo post mi è sembrato un po fumoso (paraculo diciamo)...mentre in tutti i precedenti e in tutta la sua storia concordo con te


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Comunque non ne farei un dramma.
> La scelta di Maldini è rispettabile, e nulla impedisce che le cose possano cambiare in futuro.



Io ci speravo, ma in questo comunicato vengono fatti riferimenti troppo diretti a Fassone, viene nominato tante volte.
Ormai penso che non ci sia più spazio per una collaborazione tra Maldini e Fassone, non siamo ai livelli del rapporto con Galliani ma ormai penso che il rapporto tra i due si sia incrinato in modo decisivo.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di aver deciso di non accettare la proposta di Sino-Europe e di Fassone. L'ex capitano ha ribadito di non aver affrontato alcun discorso economico e di non voler fare l'AD in quanto conosce i suoi limiti. Tuttavia, a precisa domanda fatta a Fassone su chi avrebbe deciso in caso di disaccordo tra lui e Mirabelli, il capitano si è sentito rispondere dal nuovo AD: "decido io".
> Maldini non condivide questa impostazione, secondo lui simile al doppio AD che tanto ha fatto male negli ultimi anni. Lui afferma di volersi occupare dell'area tecnica ma lascia intendere di volerlo fare in modo autonomo.
> Nel ribadire che i cinesi sono liberi di scegliere i loro collaboratori, afferma che anche lui avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> Ma la sua integrità morale gli impedisce di accettare qualcosa di cui non è convinto.
> ...



Commentando la sua intervista alla Gazzetta vedevo molti utenti complimentarsi con Maldini per la sua trasparenza, ma io al contrario ci vedevo solo confusione. Lasciava le porte aperte nonostante le sue parole facessero intendere l'opposto. E la netta chiusura di oggi è la conferma che le impressioni avute allora erano corrette. Da estraneo è dura capire se qualcuno ha colpe, e se sì qualle delle due parti, ma, ripeto, stando alle parole di Maldini io non colgo tanta chiarezza. Può darsi che dietro la sua scelta si celino dubbi legittimi, ma può anche essere che lui non avesse propria voglia ma invece di ammetterlo apertamente abbia preferito trincerarsi dietro altre motivazioni (la sinergia, il progetto ecc) o, come già detto da altri, che pretendesse troppi poteri in rapporto alla sua inesperienza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2016)

Totalmente dalla parte di Fassone. Nel momento in cui fosse sorta una divergenza di vedute con Mirabelli, chi altro l'avrebbe potuta dirimere se non l'AD? Se Paolo non ha accettato che l'ultima parola fosse di Fassone, mi fa pensare che l'ultima parola volesse averla lui, cioè che, _de facto_, volesse essere lui l'AD. Anzi, dirò di più: a me sembra esagerato anche che potesse trovarsi in una situazione di parità con Mirabelli, che sarà il nostro Direttore sportivo.
Se le ragioni sono queste, allora no, nessun rimpianto. Per il capitano sempre la massima riverenza, il massimo rispetto e tutto il nostro amore, ma, a queste condizioni, meglio lasciar perdere. Io temevo non volesse entrare in società per delle carenze progettuali; infatti, davo per scontato che avesse accettato un ruolo da DT, per forza di cose ridimensionato rispetto all'AD e al DS.
La verità è che i ruoli operativi in società sono due: il DS e l'AD, che, tra l'altro, erano già occupati; quindi no, volendo Paolo un ruolo operativo sin dal primo momento, non ci sono mai state le condizioni perché potesse entrare in società, né, in origine, ci si poteva permettere di scegliere lui, senza alcuna esperienza, in quelle posizioni.
Secondo la mia modesta opinione, Maldini sarebbe dovuto essere ciò che Nedved e Zanetti sono, rispettivamente, per Juventus e Inter, dal momento che nella Juventus e nell'Inter, rispettivamente, le coppie operative sono rappresentate da Marotta/Paratici e Bolingbroke/Ausilio; tuttavia, il problema è risieduto nel fatto che un ruolo di rappresentanza come quello del ceco e dell'argentino stava stretto al capitano, che, di contro, ha preferito declinare l'offerta. Se questa è la sua volontà, amen, ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## El Mágico (11 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> El Mágico ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Le competenze di Maldini sono chiare, e le ha elencate bene Sportmediaset qualche giorno fa.
> ...


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

El Mágico ha scritto:


> Maldini non ci ha visto chiaro e sinceramente nemmeno io. Gli è venuto il dubbio che sarebbe stato solo il pupazzo tra Fassone e Mirabelli, il nome da dare in pasto ai tifosi, considerando anche che Fassone e Mirabelli già si conoscono e hanno lavorato insieme. I dubbi leciti di Maldini sarebbero potuti essere fugati solo da chi ci mette i soldi, i cinesi, ma siccome non ha avuto la possibilità di parlare con il rappresentante Cinese si è chiamato fuori e ha fatto bene... Aveva solo da rimetterci a livello di immagine.
> Detto questo spero solo il meglio per il Milan, che i cinesi mettano molti soldi, che progettino un rilancio del Milan che ci riporti al top dei club Europei e che Fassone e Mirabelli facciano il loro lavoro egregiamente.



mah, non penso ci avrebbe rimesso più di tanto a livello di immagine.
quello che gli è stato offerto non è poca cosa, dato che in altre società le vecchie glorie contano molto meno, soprattutto in sede di mercato, e hanno un profilo principalmente di rappresentanza..lui poteva avere di più, con la possibilità di crescere ulteriormente sia come competenze che come ruolo..oltre che di dimostrare che non si tratta di soldi (perchè state pur certi che da domani ricominceranno a uscire illazioni del genere) e che finalmente poteva contribuire alla nostra rinascita, ora che avevamo bisogno di lui più che mai.


----------



## Marilson (11 Ottobre 2016)

sono basito dalle parole di Maldini, sembra non abbia capito come funzioni un'azienda. Gli e' stato offerta una posizione da lavoratore dipendente, e in una azienda da che se ne dica tutti rispondono all'amministratore delegato. Capisco le intenzioni e massimo rispetto per il Capitano, ma sono veramente perplesso.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Ho letto il comunicato di Maldini pubblicato su Facebook ed il mio pensiero sulla questione è stato confermato in pieno
Maldini non torna perchè voleva la gestione della parte sportiva ma Fassone gli ha spiegato che avrebbe dovuto ''convivere'' con Mirabelli ed in caso di disaccordo sarebbe stato lo stesso Fassone a dare l'ultimo giudizio

Purtroppo come ho scritto più volte le posizioni di Maldini e Fassone sono legittime entrambe ma inconciliabili allo stesso tempo
Dispiace ma è così...sono rammaricato per Paolo che avrei visto volentieri nel ruolo al quale ambiva ma Fassone ha deciso diversamente ed avendo ricevuto l'incarico di essere il numero uno della società è giusto che prenda le decisioni che ritiene più giuste ed affidabili...lo stesso Maldini l'ha scritto nel suo post...quindi è inutile cercare il lato nascosto di questa vicenda..è tutto molto semplice e limpido...Maldini voleva qualcosa che Fassone non gli poteva dare...auguri ad entrambi per il loro futuro...


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Ho letto il comunicato di Maldini pubblicato su Facebook ed il mio pensiero sulla questione è stato confermato in pieno
> Maldini non torna perchè voleva la gestione della parte sportiva ma Fassone gli ha spiegato che avrebbe dovuto ''convivere'' con Mirabelli ed in caso di disaccordo sarebbe stato lo stesso Fassone a dare l'ultimo giudizio
> 
> Purtroppo come ho scritto più volte le posizioni di Maldini e Fassone sono legittime entrambe ma inconciliabili allo stesso tempo
> Dispiace ma è così...sono rammaricato per Paolo che avrei visto volentieri nel ruolo al quale ambiva ma Fassone ha deciso diversamente ed avendo ricevuto l'incarico di essere il numero uno della società è giusto che prenda le decisioni che ritiene più giuste ed affidabili...lo stesso Maldini l'ha scritto nel suo post...quindi è inutile cercare il lato nascosto di questa vicenda..è tutto molto semplice e limpido...Maldini voleva qualcosa che Fassone non gli poteva dare...auguri ad entrambi per il loro futuro...



imho Paolo ha agito anche con scarsa lungimiranza, nessuno gli avrebbe impedito di dimostrare col tempo il suo valore e poi un domani essere lui il DS o AD o qualsiasi altra cosa, anche perchè tra un Fassone/Mirabelli e Maldini sarebbe stato più facile silurare i primi, anche per una questione di immagine e di affidabilità che Paolo garantisce anche all'estero.


----------



## BraveHeart (11 Ottobre 2016)

Io credo che Fassone abbia offerto a Maldini un ruolo piuttosto importante ma Maldini ha avuto il timore di poter incorrere in una sovrapposizione di ruoli, e soprattutto, sapeva che l'ultima parola l'avrebbe avuta Mirabelli. Per quanto riguarda la parte sportiva, Maldini avrebbe preferito non avere altri elementi con cui condividere il ruolo.
Concludendo, credo che Fassone abbia fatto la scelta giusta e allo stesso tempo rispetto al 100% la posizione di Paolo, che ancora una volta si dimostra un Signore.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Ottobre 2016)

Deve esserci una figura "giudice". C'è in ogni società calcistica e in ogni realtà imprenditoriale. Se Maldini non lo accetta significa che voleva potere decisionale. ..per cui di fatto AD.
Se non capisce questo discorso Maldini non potrà mai entrare a far parte di un bel niente. 
Non una caduta di stile di Paolo ma sicuramente un simbolo di scarsa intelligenza e soprattutto SCARSA VOGLIA A COLLABORARE


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> imho Paolo ha agito anche con scarsa lungimiranza, nessuno gli avrebbe impedito di dimostrare col tempo il suo valore e poi un domani essere lui il DS o AD o qualsiasi altra cosa, anche perchè tra un Fassone/Mirabelli e Maldini sarebbe stato più facile silurare i primi, anche per una questione di immagine e di affidabilità che Paolo garantisce anche all'estero.


Maldini l'ha scritto chiaramente nel suo post...avrebbe potuto accettare seguendo il cuore ma la testa gli ha detto che il ruolo propostogli non incideva come avrebbe desiderato...
Da quello che ho capito io il problema non è Fassone al quale riconosce il ruolo di ''capo supremo'' ma Mirabelli...avrebbero dovuto convivere ed in caso di disaccordo l'ultima parola sarebbe spettata a Fassone...e questo a Maldini non va bene...posizioni legittime ma inconciliabili...questo matrimonio purtroppo non s'ha da fare...


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Capisco certe ragioni di Paolo ma per altre ragioni mi è sceso il Paolo Maldini uomo


----------



## kolao95 (11 Ottobre 2016)

.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Ottobre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ha detto che non c'erano i presupposti per un team manager vincente.
> 
> In poche parole ha detto che la mafia degli ultimi anni sarà la stessa con Fassone al posto di Galliani.
> 
> Ricordiamo che Fassone e Galliani sono amicissimi....



Ma non inventarti di sana pianta le cose come hai fatto tutta quest'estate con la storia della cessione, per piacere.


----------



## Heaven (11 Ottobre 2016)

Maldini ha chiesto troppo secondo me, anche alla Juve Paratici e Marotta collaborano. Se non se la sente comunque hanno fatto bene sia lui a rifiutare che comunque Fassone. Non può affidare l'area tecnica ad uno che non sa come lavora. Grande dispiacere, comunque rimane sempre il migliore Maldini. Sarebbe stato un sogno riaverlo con noi


----------



## __king george__ (12 Ottobre 2016)

qui c'è un aspetto che molti sembrano non notare....mirabelli è venuto al milan con la promessa/accordo di fare un salto in avanti rispetto alla posizione che ricopriva all inter...quindi dopo fassone verrà lui nella parte tecnica questo è poco ma sicuro....

pertanto non ci sarà nessuno che si metterà in posizione gerarchica tra lui e fassone,se cosi fosse probabilmente mirabelli se ne andrebbe (chiedendo danni e roba varia ovviamente)


----------



## Manchester2003!! (12 Ottobre 2016)

\Voleva essere nominato Vicepresidente........


----------



## IDRIVE (12 Ottobre 2016)

La mia opinione riguardo alla vicenda l'ho già detta ieri. Segnalo soltanto la macchina del fango già al lavoro: come sicuramente avrete visto nell'interno della Gazza "MALDINI SBATTE LA PORTA AL MILAN" facendo intendere che all'incontro si sono praticamente accoltellati, quando in realtà dal comunicato di Paolo si capisce che l'incontro è stato caratterizzato da posizioni ferme da entrambi le parti, ma nella massima cordialità, al punto che non è stata affrontata neanche la questione economica. Però malgrado questo, "Maldini deve aver per forza sbattuto la porta", altrimenti non va bene. Poveri scribacchini...


----------



## Robertino (12 Ottobre 2016)

In tutto questo, i giornali parlano del rifiuto di Maldini perchè "non sarà un team vincente", allargando il discorso all'intero progetto.
L'intento di screditare il progetto Cina è palese: Paolo intendeva che non ci sarebbe stata sinergia tra i tre direttori, e quindi ci sarebbe stata confusione di ruoli. Non ha mai detto che il progetto globale non ha prospettive vincenti. La sua è una questione di ruolo e gerarchie. Ma i giornali (Gazzetta in primis da ieri pomeriggio ore 17) hanno stravolto il significato delle parole e amplificato una frase estorcendola dal suo contesto...una cosa disgustosa. 
Non solo colgono l'obiettivo di screditare la nuova dirigenza, ma mistificando le parole di Paolo lo strumentalizzano e in parte lo puniscono per le sue critiche alle sparate dei giornalai di qst ultimi gg (poco velati i riferimenti ai contatti tra Galliani e la stampa di regime)... patetici, tutti!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2016)

Robertino ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, i giornali parlano del rifiuto di Maldini perchè "non sarà un team vincente", allargando il discorso all'intero progetto.
> L'intento di screditare il progetto Cina è palese: Paolo intendeva che non ci sarebbe stata sinergia tra i tre direttori, e quindi ci sarebbe stata confusione di ruoli. Non ha mai detto che il progetto globale non ha prospettive vincenti. La sua è una questione di ruolo e gerarchie. Ma i giornali (Gazzetta in primis da ieri pomeriggio ore 17) hanno stravolto il significato delle parole e amplificato una frase estorcendola dal suo contesto...una cosa disgustosa.
> Non solo colgono l'obiettivo di screditare la nuova dirigenza, ma mistificando le parole di Paolo lo strumentalizzano e in parte lo puniscono per le sue critiche alle sparate dei giornalai di qst ultimi gg (poco velati i riferimenti ai contatti tra Galliani e la stampa di regime)... patetici, tutti!



Perfetto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma non inventarti di sana pianta le cose come hai fatto tutta quest'estate con la storia della cessione, per piacere.



Ha la stoffa del giornalista sportivo


----------



## kolao95 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ha la stoffa del giornalista sportivo





Non me ne voglia il buon [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] per quel commento, però, ragazzi, restiamo calmi e non facciamoci distrarre da certe voci.


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2016)

Robertino ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, i giornali parlano del rifiuto di Maldini perchè "non sarà un team vincente", allargando il discorso all'intero progetto.
> L'intento di screditare il progetto Cina è palese: Paolo intendeva che non ci sarebbe stata sinergia tra i tre direttori, e quindi ci sarebbe stata confusione di ruoli. Non ha mai detto che il progetto globale non ha prospettive vincenti. La sua è una questione di ruolo e gerarchie. Ma i giornali (Gazzetta in primis da ieri pomeriggio ore 17) hanno stravolto il significato delle parole e amplificato una frase estorcendola dal suo contesto...una cosa disgustosa.
> Non solo colgono l'obiettivo di screditare la nuova dirigenza, ma mistificando le parole di Paolo lo strumentalizzano e in parte lo puniscono per le sue critiche alle sparate dei giornalai di qst ultimi gg (poco velati i riferimenti ai contatti tra Galliani e la stampa di regime)... patetici, tutti!



Il titolo della Gazzetta di oggi è ridicolo.

Il messaggio che alcuni media stanno facendo passare è assurdo.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il titolo della Gazzetta di oggi è ridicolo.
> 
> Il messaggio che alcuni media stanno facendo passare è assurdo.



Tuttosporc intitolava "Maldini no al Milan: progetto perdente" ... ma di che stiamo a parlare...


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il titolo della Gazzetta di oggi è ridicolo.
> 
> Il messaggio che alcuni media stanno facendo passare è assurdo.



infatti per me Paolo ha un pò sbagliato a fare quel post, è stato fin troppo esaustivo, si sa come agiscono i giornalai per fare notizia..lui stesso aveva appena scritto che era stata scatenata una campagna becera e diffamatoria nei suoi confronti, e poi riempie il suo post (che più che un post mi pareva uno sfogo, forse per non avere ottenuto quello che chiedeva) di concetti perfetti per essere estremizzati e stravolti dalle solite malelingue: il team di manager non in sinergia, il suo ruolo operativo,gli investimenti ecc..ecc..


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> infatti per me Paolo ha un pò sbagliato a fare quel post, è stato fin troppo esaustivo, si sa come agiscono i giornalai per fare notizia..lui stesso aveva appena scritto che era stata scatenata una campagna becera e diffamatoria nei suoi confronti, e poi riempie il suo post (che più che un post mi pareva uno sfogo, forse per non avere ottenuto quello che chiedeva) di concetti perfetti per essere estremizzati e stravolti dalle solite malelingue: il team di manager non in sinergia, il suo ruolo operativo,gli investimenti ecc..ecc..



Spaziomilan ha dedicato un bell'articolo sul modello di informazione che si sta assistendo da un po' di tempo a questa parte.
Andate a leggerlo perché ne vale la pena.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Totalmente dalla parte di Fassone. Nel momento in cui fosse sorta una divergenza di vedute con Mirabelli, chi altro l'avrebbe potuta dirimere se non l'AD? Se Paolo non ha accettato che l'ultima parola fosse di Fassone, mi fa pensare che l'ultima parola volesse averla lui, cioè che, _de facto_, volesse essere lui l'AD. Anzi, dirò di più: a me sembra esagerato anche che potesse trovarsi in una situazione di parità con Mirabelli, che sarà il nostro Direttore sportivo.
> Se le ragioni sono queste, allora no, nessun rimpianto. Per il capitano sempre la massima riverenza, il massimo rispetto e tutto il nostro amore, ma, a queste condizioni, meglio lasciar perdere. Io temevo non volesse entrare in società per delle carenze progettuali; infatti, davo per scontato che avesse accettato un ruolo da DT, per forza di cose ridimensionato rispetto all'AD e al DS.
> La verità è che i ruoli operativi in società sono due: il DS e l'AD, che, tra l'altro, erano già occupati; quindi no, volendo Paolo un ruolo operativo sin dal primo momento, non ci sono mai state le condizioni perché potesse entrare in società, né, in origine, ci si poteva permettere di scegliere lui, senza alcuna esperienza, in quelle posizioni.
> Secondo la mia modesta opinione, Maldini sarebbe dovuto essere ciò che Nedved e Zanetti sono, rispettivamente, per Juventus e Inter, dal momento che nella Juventus e nell'Inter, rispettivamente, le coppie operative sono rappresentate da Marotta/Paratici e Bolingbroke/Ausilio; tuttavia, il problema è risieduto nel fatto che un ruolo di rappresentanza come quello del ceco e dell'argentino stava stretto al capitano, che, di contro, ha preferito declinare l'offerta. Se questa è la sua volontà, amen, ce ne faremo una ragione.



Splendido e incisivo.
Concordo su tutto.


----------



## danjr (12 Ottobre 2016)

Robertino ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, i giornali parlano del rifiuto di Maldini perchè "non sarà un team vincente", allargando il discorso all'intero progetto.
> L'intento di screditare il progetto Cina è palese: Paolo intendeva che non ci sarebbe stata sinergia tra i tre direttori, e quindi ci sarebbe stata confusione di ruoli. Non ha mai detto che il progetto globale non ha prospettive vincenti. La sua è una questione di ruolo e gerarchie. Ma i giornali (Gazzetta in primis da ieri pomeriggio ore 17) hanno stravolto il significato delle parole e amplificato una frase estorcendola dal suo contesto...una cosa disgustosa.
> Non solo colgono l'obiettivo di screditare la nuova dirigenza, ma mistificando le parole di Paolo lo strumentalizzano e in parte lo puniscono per le sue critiche alle sparate dei giornalai di qst ultimi gg (poco velati i riferimenti ai contatti tra Galliani e la stampa di regime)... patetici, tutti!


Se la gente sapesse leggere e non si fermasse ai titoli, ci sarebbero soli commenti come il tuo sotto questo post


----------

